# Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

						Noctua hat den NF-A12x25 getauften Lüfter in drei verschiedenen Varianten veröffentlicht, der mit einem Preisschild von 30 Euro das neue Flaggschiff der Österreicher darstellt. Als größte Besonderheit hat der NF-A12x25 einen Abstand von nur 0,5 mm zwischen den Rotorspitzen und der Innenseite des Rahmens. Das soll ihn zum Allrounder für die Gehäusebelüftung und dem Einsatz auf Kühkörpern machen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Puuuh...ist aber schon ein stolzer Preis :/ Leistung, Lautstärke, Effizienz hin oder her. Naja, Tests und Peisanpassungen abwarten...

Ja, ich weiß, man hat bei Noctua einen sehr guten Support, lange Garantie etc. pp. und auf die Nutzungsdauer gerechnet sind 30€ nix, aber dennoch als Initialpreis ziemlich hoch, vor allem wenn man 2,3 oder mehr Lüfter nachrüsten möchte..


----------



## Th3o (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Warum nehmen sie immer noch diese braune Farbe? Schwarz oder grau wären viel besser.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Th3o schrieb:


> Warum nehmen sie immer noch diese braune Farbe? Schwarz oder grau wären viel besser.



"Dem neuen Kunststoff sei auch der weniger einheitliche Braunton geschuldet, da sich LCP *weniger gut einfärben lasse* und generell empfindlicher auf Farbpartikel reagiere. Eine *schwarze Chromax-Version lässt daher auf sich warten, soll aber noch folgen."*

*hust*


----------



## sterreich (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Puuuh...ist aber schon ein stolzer Preis :/ Leistung, Lautstärke, Effizienz hin oder her. Naja, Tests und Peisanpassungen abwarten...
> 
> Ja, ich weiß, man hat bei Noctua einen sehr guten Support, lange Garantie etc. pp. und auf die Nutzungsdauer gerechnet sind 30€ nix, aber dennoch als Initialpreis ziemlich hoch, vor allem wenn man 2,3 oder mehr Lüfter nachrüsten möchte..


Gebe dir recht, wenn man sich aber ansieht, dass wirklich gute Lüfter bei ca. 20€ anfangen und man die wohl in mehrere neue Gehäuse "mitnehmen" kann bin ich stark am überlegen. Die default-Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse sind lausig, allerdings hätte ich lieber 140er.



Th3o schrieb:


> Warum nehmen sie immer noch diese braune Farbe? Schwarz oder grau wären viel besser.



Weil keine Firma mit gutem Ruf ihr Erkennungsmerkmal einfach aufgeben würde. Das wäre ungefähr so, wenn Coca Cola keine roten Etiketten oder generell Rot verwenden würde. Jeder der nur halbwegs Ahnung von PCs hat sieht braune Lüfter und weiß sofort die sind von Noctua.
Für Leute wie dich wo Form vor Funktion gereiht wird gibt es ja eh die Chromax-Versionen


----------



## Bevier (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Technischer Fortschritt ist was Feines, vor allem bei Lüftern, wo man fast schon annehmen konnte, das Ende der Fahnenstange sei bereits erreicht. Nur Preis und Farbgebung sprechen deutlich gegen die neuen Noctua aber zumindest Letzteres wird nicht ewig ein Ausschlussgrund sein. Trotzdem gibt es allerdings kaum schlechtere zu viel günstigeren Preis (z. B. NB Eloop für unter 18 € als 120mm)...


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: LÃ¼fterflaggschiff geht fÃ¼r 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

12-15€ Noctua Redux FTW.

Lufter auf Radiatoren im Test: Hohe Kuhlleistung auch mit wenig statischem Druck (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## micha34 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Ich halte den Preis für angemessen,weil Noctua für ihre Lüfter 100.000!! Betriebsstunden angibt.Das ist für mich ausschlaggebend und weniger das neue Gimmick
mit der engen Tolerierung zum Gehäuse.Von den anderen Werten hält Noctua ohnehin in der Klasse der besten Lüfter mit.

Wie lange halten die Lüfter der Konkurrenz?Sind die über die Lebenszeit eines Noctua dadurch womöglich Teurer?


----------



## Bevier (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



micha34 schrieb:


> Ich halte den Preis für angemessen,weil Noctua für ihre Lüfter 100.000!! Betriebsstunden angibt.Das ist für mich ausschlaggebend und weniger das neue Gimmick
> mit der engen Tolerierung zum Gehäuse.Von den anderen Werten hält Noctua ohnehin in der Klasse der besten Lüfter mit.
> 
> Wie lange halten die Lüfter der Konkurrenz?Sind die über die Lebenszeit eines Noctua dadurch womöglich Teurer?



Noiseblocker bietet bei den Eloops bis zu 140.000 Std(min. 120.000, je nach Modell), also nicht weniger, andere Markenhersteller bieten ähnliche Laufzeiten...

Edit: weiteres Beispiel: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 garantieren 300.000 Stunden ^^


----------



## Pitzah (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Das wären 150€ wenn ich meine Silent Wings 3 im ganzen PC ausstausche würde, sofern der 140er nächstes Jahr auch 30 € kosten würde. Wahrscheinlich mehr und die Silent Wings 3 waren schon happig. Sind aber auch das Geld Wert.


----------



## h_tobi (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Bevier schrieb:


> ...
> Edit: weiteres Beispiel: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 garantieren 300.000 Stunden ^^




Und gerade deswegen sind die 30€ meiner Meinung nach total überteuert! 

Andere Lüfter sind ebenbürtig oder sogar in Einzeldisziplinen besser, warum also 30€ ausgeben...



PS: Ich habe sogar alte 3,- Noname-Lüfter von 2001 noch am laufen....


----------



## Ripcord (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Soll halt ein Premium-Produkt sein. Das preislich zu verramschen würde weder den Ansprüchen des Herstellers, noch den Erwartungen der Kunden entsprechen.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Bevier schrieb:


> Noiseblocker bietet bei den Eloops bis zu 140.000 Std(min. 120.000, je nach Modell), also nicht weniger, andere Markenhersteller bieten ähnliche Laufzeiten...
> 
> Edit: weiteres Beispiel: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 garantieren 300.000 Stunden ^^



garantieren != lebenszeit 
bq gibt "nur" 3 Jahre Garantie




h_tobi schrieb:


> Und gerade deswegen sind die 30€ meiner Meinung nach total überteuert!
> 
> Andere Lüfter sind ebenbürtig oder sogar in Einzeldisziplinen besser, warum also 30€ ausgeben...



cool, magst du uns die werte von deinen messungen bitte mitteilen?


----------



## SAVVYER (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Ich las was von 4 Jahren Entwicklungszeit und über 200 Prototypen davon. Wenn man das berücksichtigt, ist der Preis schon halbwegs nachvollziehbar.

Würde aber auch Tests abwarten und auf die schwarze Version warten.

Bin bisher mit Noctua Lüftern sehr zufrieden. Die WLP von Nuctua ist auch gut.


----------



## tidus79 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Den teste ich gerne, um meinen alten  120mm Silent Wings 2 an der Gehäuserückseite zu ersetzen. Grade weil dort auch wenig Platz ist und ein bisschen mehr Druck dort mMn gut tut. Alle anderen Gehäuselüfter sind Silent Wings 3.


----------



## etar (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Bin von be quiet Lüfter zu Noiseblocker Eloops und dann zu Noctua NF-F12. Die Noctua sind echt eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Die sind echt anspruchslos, man kann sie in jeder möglichen Position montieren und sie machen keine Störgeräusche. Die lassen sich einfach von 120 rpm bis 1500 rpm ohne Probleme über PWM regeln, ohne rumzuzicken, ohne elektronische Pfeif oder Störgeräusche. Nach meinen Gefühl sind es auch die leisesten. Hab die jetzt schon seit Jahren, das Lager macht null Geräusche. Sind von der Qualität echt ein deutliches Stück besser als be quiet und die Noiseblocker Eloops. Hat sich gelohnt etwas mehr Geld zu bezahlen, man kauft ja nicht jedes Jahr neue Lüfter, ich habe die Noctua einfach immer weiter mitübernohmen wenn ich mein System umgebaut habe. Cool das es bei Noctua noch weiteren Fortschritt gibt. Bin bei der Lautstärke und Nebengeräuschen sehr empfindlich gewesen weil mein Rechner meistens die ganze Zeit im gleichen Zimmer läuft.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Ui. Würde ich meinen Mora 3 mit den Lüftern bestücken wäre ich 270 € (9 Stück) los.
Schon nicht gerade wenig Geld für Lüfter...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Puuuh...ist aber schon ein stolzer Preis :/ Leistung, Lautstärke, Effizienz hin oder her. Naja, Tests und Peisanpassungen abwarten...
> Ja, ich weiß, man hat bei Noctua einen sehr guten Support, lange Garantie etc. pp. und auf die Nutzungsdauer gerechnet sind 30€ nix, aber dennoch als Initialpreis ziemlich hoch, vor allem wenn man 2,3 oder mehr Lüfter nachrüsten möchte..



naja
Man kann für 30€ nicht nur ein Lüfter kriegen sondern schon ein Lüfter welcher montiert auf nem Kühler sitzt 

Ich hatte mal vor langer Zeit mich durch die Lüfter-Welt durchgeschlagen.
Als Gesamtpaket finde ich zwar Noctua sehr gut aber wer genug "Gimicks" hat / die nicht braucht / auf ~1°C verzichten kann kommt woanders günstiger weg.


----------



## Chukku (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Würde ich jetzt nochmal ein neues WaKü System aufbauen, würd ich die neuen Noctuas sicherlich mal ausprobieren.

Mag sein, dass sie im "mittleren" Bereich sogar noch besser performen, als die NF-F12. aber der Unterschied ist sicherlich nicht groß genug, um ein Umrüsten zu rechtfertigen.
Mit meinen insgesamt 16 NF-F12 (7), eLoops (6), SW3 (3) bin nach ewigem Herumprobieren nun endlich rundum zufrieden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Das ist doch genau das, was ich suche, um meine Zotac GTX 980TI zu beruhigen. Bisher sind es gute Scythe 120mm Lüfter, aber das Bessere ist des Gutes Feind.
Mal sehen, wann sie im Geizhals gelistet werden. Freue mich drauf! Es sind wieder schöne Details, die Freude machen. Der Gummirahmen hilft bei Anwendung 
auf Radiatoren und die verlängerten Gummi Entkoppler zur Befestigung am Gehäuse sind auch praktisch


----------



## sterreich (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



etar schrieb:


> Bin von be quiet Lüfter zu Noiseblocker Eloops und dann zu Noctua NF-F12. Die Noctua sind echt eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Die sind echt anspruchslos, man kann sie in jeder möglichen Position montieren und sie machen keine Störgeräusche. Die lassen sich einfach von 120 rpm bis 1500 rpm ohne Probleme über PWM regeln, ohne rumzuzicken, ohne elektronische Pfeif oder Störgeräusche. Nach meinen Gefühl sind es auch die leisesten. Hab die jetzt schon seit Jahren, das Lager macht null Geräusche. Sind von der Qualität echt ein deutliches Stück besser als be quiet und die Noiseblocker Eloops. Hat sich gelohnt etwas mehr Geld zu bezahlen, man kauft ja nicht jedes Jahr neue Lüfter, ich habe die Noctua einfach immer weiter mitübernohmen wenn ich mein System umgebaut habe. Cool das es bei Noctua noch weiteren Fortschritt gibt. Bin bei der Lautstärke und Nebengeräuschen sehr empfindlich gewesen weil mein Rechner meistens die ganze Zeit im gleichen Zimmer läuft.



Im gleichen Zimmer? Probier mal auf dem Schreibtisch direkt neben dir


----------



## MaW85 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Also wenn ich die Daten auf der Hersteller Seite ansehe, bringt der Lüfter die Leistung nur über die 2000 U/min.
Für mich nur ein Lüfter der auf Lautstärke Optimiert wurde, die ULN Version Daten zeigen ja was bei 1200U/min übrig bleibt.

Und Stromverbrauch gegenüber einem F12 hat sich auch noch deutlich verschlechtert, laut Noctua Daten.

Bei der Entwicklung etwas falsch gelaufen Noctua?


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Ich bin mit meinen Noctua Chromax Lüftern, und war mit meinen Noctua Redux Lüftern, durchaus sehr zufrieden. Zähle mich auch zur potentiellen Käuferschaft dieser Noctua Lüfter, dennoch haben die Lüfterpreise die letzten Jahre ganz schön angezogen....


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Holla, heute auch für 14€ vorgestelllt worden .

NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM

NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM

NF-P12 redux-1300

NF-P12 redux-900


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Ich bin gespannt, ob er die durch den Preis geschürten hohen Erwartungen wird halten können.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Mal abseits vom Lüfter selbst der sicherlich zum Benchmark gehört aller am Markt verfügbaren, aber...

Bin ich der einzige der 0,5mm Abstand jetzt nicht die Welt findet?

Ich entwickle zwar nicht in dieser Branche, aber auch Appliances mit ähnlicher Größe (aus Kunststoff) die sich auch (rotierend) Bewegen müssen, wo ich mich aber teilweise im hundertstelbereich bewege. Und nein, das sind keine High-Sophisticated Geräte, sondern im Vergleich eher untere Mittelklasse 

Gut, das kann jetzt vielleicht am Verwendeten LCP Material liegen, das vielleicht in der Fertigung Höhere Toleranzen aufweist. Jedoch bringt mich das zur zweiten Frage: warum LCP? Das ist aus Werkstoffsicht ziemlich High End, wenn man von den Belastungen ausgeht, die ich hier nicht so erkennen kann bei max. 3-5k Umdrehungen die Minute bei der Geometrie sowie Masse. 

Vielleicht liest ja mal ein Entwickler von Noctua mit, wäre auf jeden Fall an einer fachlichen Diskussion interessiert


----------



## etar (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

gab mal Videos von pcgh wo die Noctua gefragt haben auf einer Messe, vllt findest du das ja. Darf sich halt auch bei höheren Temperaturen nicht weiter ausdehnen und dann schleifen oder klemmen und muss auch über Jahre so genau bleiben.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Das geringe Spaltmaß ist vonnöten, damit der Maximaldruck im kritischen Randbereich aufrechterhalten werden kann. Einige Hersteller haben  hier in Vergangenheit massiv gepatzt und daher stellenweise auch einiges an Leistung einbüßen müssen. Wie krass sich in der Hinsicht ein Wechsel von "gut" auf "sehr gut" isoliert auswirkt, wird wohl nur die eigene Entwicklungsabteilung wissen. Ist in Summe der Verbesserungen gesehen aber denke ich keine schlechte Eigenschaft, die man gerne mitnimmt.

Wie sich die praktische Performance jenseits der Spezifikationen der Extremwerte an den beiden Enden der Skala (darauf beim Abwägen der Herstellerdaten bitte dringend achten!) entfaltet, wird man jedoch erst mal beobachten müssen. Der Kennlinie nach zu urteilen soll sich der A12x25 ja gerade im Mittelfeld so richtig wohl fühlen, der gerade bei der Gehäusebelüftung und Kühlkörpern mit gerigem bis mittelrem Lamellenabstand oft zum Tragen kommt.

Mal hoffen, dass sich die einschlägigen Magazine und Reviewer diese Grundlage zu Herzen nehmen und den Lüfter an verschiedenen Arbeitspunkten mit variablem Gegendruck vergleichen. Auch wäre es interessant, die Geräuschentwicklung im (saugenden) Einstromfeld zu untersuchen. Gerade dort haben sich Lüfter mit höherer Schaufelanzahl meiner Erfahrung nach nämlich als eher schwierig erwiesen (Extremfall z.B. Venturi HF ohne Shrouds).

Kein Lüfter ist jedenfalls perfekt. Auch der A12x25 wird irgendwo seine Abstriche machen (müssen) und sich auf einen gewissen Einsatzbereich festlegen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass er im flexiblen Mittenbereich wirklich punkten kann und bei der ganzheitlichen Effizienz noch mal eine Schüppe drauflegt.

Ob der Spaß am Ende dann wirklich 30 Euro Wert ist, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Vom Bauchgefühl her erwarte ich jedoch keine Revolution, die eine Neuinvestition von den bisherigen Referenzmodellen (No, BQ und NB) ausgehend dringend nötig macht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der 0,5mm Abstand jetzt nicht die Welt findet?


Dann schau Dir die Toleranzkette an. Dann schau Dir an, wie labil die Rahmen sind und mit welch minimaler Kraft sie um 0,5mm verformbar sind. Schau Dir die Toleranzen der PC-Gehäuse ab und deren Lochabstand. 0,5mm ist nicht wirklich eng, wir reden hier aber nicht über Turbinen aus Invar Legierungen, sondern um ein Billig Plastik Bauteil. Normalerweise sind es 2-3mm Spalt, das erschien mir immer viel zu groß, 0,5mm sollte man für die große Anzahl von Bauteilen nicht zu unterschätzen. Dazu müssen Rotor und Gehäuse im Schnittstellenbereich auf ca. 0,1mm  gefertigt werden. Das ist Prozesstechnisch nicht ohne, wenn ich alleine an Materialschwankungen unterschiedlicher Batchs, also Materialchargen, denke.



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das geringe Spaltmaß ist vonnöten


Schau dir hier auf Seite 58 den Einfluss des Spaltes auf den Wirkungsgrad von Turbinen an, er ist sehr bedeutend. Das ist bei Lüftern etwas anderes, weil das Druckniveau ein ganz anderes ist, aber es zeigt deutlich, dass es einen Einfluss gibt. Akkeine schon, weil der Impeller ca. 3mm mehr Durchmesser hat kommen linear gerechnet ca. 8% mehr Durchfluss zusammen, da der Impellerdurchmesser mit dem Faktor ^3 eingeht, da sowohl die flächer als auch die Geschwindigkeit linearen Einfluss haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://d-nb.info/1007194820/34


----------



## jadiger (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

30 Euro für einen Lüfter ohne irgend etwas.
Ersthaft 30 Euro für Lüfter so groß kann der Unterschied gar nicht sein das sich der Preis rechtfertigt.


----------



## v3nom (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wann sie im Geizhals gelistet werden



Gibt es schon auf eBay im Noctua Shop.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



jadiger schrieb:


> 30 Euro für einen Lüfter ohne irgend etwas.
> Ersthaft 30 Euro für Lüfter so groß kann der Unterschied gar nicht sein das sich der Preis rechtfertigt.



Es gibt Leute, die nutzen das Zeug, das beim Gehäuse und der CPU dabei war, dann gibt es diejenigen, die zum billigen Krempel greifen, solche, die im mittleren Preisbereich zu Hause sind und das geht dann bis hin zu solchen, die das beste möchten.

Jeder so wie er will. Es gibt Leute, die investieren in die Kühlung ihres PCs soviel, wie andere für ihr Mittelklassesystem hinlegen, die sind dann aber auch in einer anderen Welt unterwegs.


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



jadiger schrieb:


> 30 Euro für einen Lüfter ohne irgend etwas.
> Ersthaft 30 Euro für Lüfter so groß kann der Unterschied gar nicht sein das sich der Preis rechtfertigt.



Ohne irgendetwas? Das beigelegte Zubehör ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz sehr üppig.
Alleine für die gesleevten Kabeladapter kann man schon ca. 10€ abziehen. (Widerstandskabel, Y-Adapter und Verlängerung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Als 140er Version und in einer schöneren Farbe durchaus eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Also falls ich in Zukunft doch mal ein WaKü System bauen sollte, dann sicherlich mit diesen Lüftern, aber bis dahin laufe ich mit meinen 6x eLoops 140mm PS ziemlich gut, die sind auch nicht wirklich günstig, schlappe 130€ hat mich das gekostet.

Die Noctua bitte noch als "NF-A14x25" 140mm Version und ich würde vermutlich überlegen die zu kaufen.


----------



## CastorTolagi (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> garantieren != lebenszeit
> bq gibt "nur" 3 Jahre Garantie


Arctic gibt auf ihre neuen Bionix-Lüfter 10 Jahre Garantie...


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

ja und?


----------



## mannefix (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Wenn der Lüfter soll toll ist, warum muss er mit 2000 U/Min drehen.
Die 3 polige Variante mit 900U/Min sollte reichen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



mannefix schrieb:


> Wenn der Lüfter soll toll ist, warum muss er mit 2000 U/Min drehen.
> Die 3 polige Variante mit 900U/Min sollte reichen!


Du hast vermutlich das Problem nicht verstanden,
nicht einmal im Ansatz.

Wieso "muss" er 2000U/min laufen, er ist regelbar.
Und Du glaubst, irgendein 120mm Lüfter hätte
bei 900U/min einen ähnlichen Volumenstrom?
"Reichen" wozu?


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



mannefix schrieb:


> Wenn der Lüfter soll toll ist, warum muss er mit 2000 U/Min drehen.
> Die 3 polige Variante mit 900U/Min sollte reichen!



Du kannst das Teil auf 400 rpm runterregeln, je nach Steuerung sogar auf 300-.
Von "muss" kann also nicht die Rede sein, eher "kann"


----------



## mannefix (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Arctic gibt auf ihre neuen Bionix-Lüfter 10 Jahre Garantie...



Die Artic sind Schrott, die kannste gleich wegwerfen. 38,x dB(A), SW3 33,X. Und Bequiet Lüfter waren bis zum SW2 nie absolute Spitze.
Noctua war bislang auch ein NO-GO wegen der Lautstärke. Die mussten was tun, bin auf die Messwerte/Tests gespannt.
3 Jahre Garantie ist in Ordnung. 30 Euro etwas happig. Zumal der beste Lüfter den ich kenne (Eloop B12-1), ca. 22 Euro kostet (im 3er Bundle bei Caseking 17Euro pro Stück).
Und leiser als unhörbar ab 50 cm geht nicht. Aber geil, das Noctua da was entwickelt hat. Scheint ja doch ein wichtiger Markt zu sein!!

@interessierter User

Dein Zitat:
"Du hast vermutlich das Problem nicht verstanden,
nicht einmal im Ansatz.

Wieso "muss" er 2000U/min laufen, er ist regelbar.
Und Du glaubst, irgendein 120mm Lüfter hätte
bei 900U/min einen ähnlichen Volumenstrom?
"Reichen" wozu?"

Vermutlich hast Du recht. Ich habe nichts verstanden und bin 6 Jahre länger im Forum als Du.

..."Reichen" um Highendsystem lautlos zu machen (50 cm Abstand).

...(zu einem anderen User)

"Die Noctua bitte noch als "NF-A14x25" 140mm Version und ich würde vermutlich überlegen die zu kaufen."

Fraglich, da nicht sicher ist wie steif das Teflon ist. Je größer umso mehr (Flieh)Kräfte und Hebel (bei gleich höheren Geschwindigkeiten).


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Ein nogo wegen der Lautstärke....na gut wenn du offenbar wirklich nicht regelst, stimmt das 






mannefix schrieb:


> Vermutlich hast Du recht. Ich habe nichts verstanden und bin 6 Jahre länger im Forum als Du.


....


----------



## e4syyy (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Die sollten auch mal ein bisschen Forschung in die "Motoren" stecken. Wären diese kleiner würde noch mehr Luft durch den Lüfter gehen.... das ding nimmt ja ~15-20% der Fläche in Anspruch.
Macht aber am ende dann wohl doch kaum was aus.


----------



## v3nom (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Das wird fast zu vernachlässigen sein. In der Mitte ist die Umfangsgeschwindigkeit ja deutlich geringer. Da wird mit Abstand das meiste durch die äußeren 25% generiert werden.​


----------



## mannefix (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Chukku schrieb:


> Würde ich jetzt nochmal ein neues WaKü System aufbauen, würd ich die neuen Noctuas sicherlich mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Mag sein, dass sie im "mittleren" Bereich sogar noch besser performen, als die NF-F12. aber der Unterschied ist sicherlich nicht groß genug, um ein Umrüsten zu rechtfertigen.
> Mit meinen insgesamt 16 NF-F12 (7), eLoops (6), SW3 (3) bin nach ewigem Herumprobieren nun endlich rundum zufrieden.



Hast Du eine Reihenfolge, welche Lüfter am besten sind? NF-F12, Eloops (welche? die B12-1) oder SW3

@Narbennarr

Ist ein Test bei 1000 U/Min:

Messergebnisse Lautstarke 1.000 U/min - Seite 8

Aus meiner Erfahrung sind bei hohen Umdrehungen die leisesten Lüfter auch die Besten bei niedrigen Umdrehen (ca. 520 min.)


----------



## empy (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Ich setze auch inzwischen auf bessere Lüfter, also wenn ich neue brauche. Mir ist aber bis jetzt nur einmal ein Lüfter von einem Grafikkartenkühler verreckt und sonst nichts. Und auch wenn es schön ist, dass es Fortschritt gibt, muss man halt auch immer bedenken, dass die Gewinne doch überschaubar werden. Im moment hab ich noch hauptsächlich 120mm-Lüfter, für das Upgrade auf 140mm müsste ich schon wieder ganz ordentlich Geld in die Hand nehmen. Muss natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden, was sich für ihn lohnt, im Moment habe ich großteils Eloops, aber ich bin früher auch mit Scythe Slipstreams gut hingekommen. Müssen halt eventuell mal 100-200 rpm mehr machen oder es wird mal ein Kelvin wärmer im Gehäuse und sie fangen vielleicht nach ein paar Jahren mal an zu schleifen (so weit ist es bei mir nie gekommen, keine Ahnung).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



mannefix schrieb:


> Die Artic sind Schrott, die kannste gleich wegwerfen. 38,x dB(A), SW3 33,X. .


Spielen wir Autoquartett und nehmen Katalogwerte? Einzig im direkten Vergleich sind Aussagen für einen bestimmen Einsatzzwewck 
Die Bioniks kenne ich nicht, Die Arktic PST sind ganz hervoragend in Relation zum Preis und durchaus silent hinzubekommen.


----------



## Carter (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Hallo Jungs,

passend zum Thema eine Einsteigerfrage:

Warum sollte ich eine PWM Variante eines Lüftern kaufen? In der Vergangenheit habe ich oft negative Erfahrungen damit gemacht, weil die Lüfter häufig elektronische Nebengeräusche aufgrund des PWM Signals gemacht haben.
Deswegen habe ich bisher immer 3 Pin Lüfter verwendet, die bei mir laufruhiger waren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Carter schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich eine PWM Variante eines Lüftern kaufen?.


Weil man stabilere Minimalwerte hinbekommt. Ziel sind im Idle  quasi abgeschaltete Lüfter. Fractal schafft das auch mit 3-PIN Lüftern, voiele andere nichts.


----------



## empy (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Carter schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich eine PWM Variante eines Lüftern kaufen?



Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was andere für Erfahrungen gemacht haben, aber die Ansteuerung über Spannung wird subjektiv zunehmend seltener und ist auch oft ziemlich grobstufig. Hatte bzw. hab aber keine Premium-Boards in Benutzung. Einfach mal ein bisschen nachlesen, ich bin sicher, dass man inzwischen auch günstige PWM-Lüfter ohne die beschriebenen Macken findet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



empy schrieb:


> aber die Ansteuerung über Spannung wird subjektiv zunehmend seltener und ist auch oft ziemlich grobstufig.


Es hängt vom Mainboard ab. Im Faltrechner nutze ich ein billigst Asrock H81 Board und die Lüftersteuerung erlaubt sowohl mit PWM als auch DC den gesamten Bereich von 0%-100% und das stufenlos. Mit dem Board kann ich darum Lüfter immer sehr gut vergleichen. Siehe z.B. in meinem Test hier im Forum zum Scythe Fuma. Die aktuellen MSI Board haben das auch.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: LÃ¼fterflaggschiff geht fÃ¼r 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Carter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> passend zum Thema eine Einsteigerfrage:
> 
> ...



Damit bist du gut versorgt, Premiumlager und sehr gute Ansteuerung (PWM IC mit SCD), eierlegende P/L-Wollmilchsau:


Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fur: p12 redux


NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM


----------



## empy (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es hängt vom Mainboard ab. Im Faltrechner nutze ich ein billigst Asrock H81 Board und die Lüftersteuerung erlaubt sowohl mit PWM als auch DC den gesamten Bereich von 0%-100% und das stufenlos.



Für PWM braucht man halt keinen DAC, sollte also günstiger sein. Über Spannung oder PWM stufenlos sollte eigentlich nicht drin sein, wenn man jetzt mal ganz korrekt sein will. Können halt viele Stufen sein, aber bei Steuerung über Spannung hängt die Anzahl der Stufen von der Komplexität des DACs ab, bei PWM von der Frequenz. Achtung, das ist gefährliches Halbwissen, klingt aber zumindest für mich plausibel.


----------



## Carter (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten und die Lüfterempfehlung.

Wenn ich es zusammenfasse kann ich die PWM Varianten im grunde nur genauer regeln +-10 rpm anstatt +-50 rpm.
Im Gegenzug gehe ich bei sehr günsigen Lüftern das Risiko ein Störgeräusche zu haben.

Können die Lüfteranschlüsse auf dem Mainboard in der Regel nicht immer mit beiden Varianten umgehen? Das war zumindest mein letzter Wissensstand.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



empy schrieb:


> Für PWM braucht man halt keinen DAC, sollte also günstiger sein. Über Spannung oder PWM stufenlos sollte eigentlich nicht drin sein, wenn man jetzt mal ganz korrekt sein will. .


Das glaube ich auch, dass DAV Lüftersteuerungen ein paar Cent teurer sind, und diese gerne eingespart werden. 
Stufenlos geht es natürlich, weil man über Stützpunkte eine Kurve definiert, die ein Minimalcontroller umsetzen
kann.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



mannefix schrieb:


> Ist ein Test bei 1000 U/Min:
> 
> Messergebnisse Lautstarke 1.000 U/min - Seite 8
> 
> Aus meiner Erfahrung sind bei hohen Umdrehungen die leisesten Lüfter auch die Besten bei niedrigen Umdrehen (ca. 520 min.)



Völlig falscher Ansatz! Interessant ist nicht ein Vergleich bei gleicher Drehzahl, sondern bei gleichem Luftdurchsatz! Der entscheidet nämlich über die Kühlwirkung!

Wichtig ist, welcher ist bei der benötigten Kühlleistung der Leisteste. Da kanns dann durchaus sein, dass der "laute 1000rpm" Lüfter in Realität dennoch der Leisteste ist, weil er eben nur mit 500rpm zu laufen braucht um die gleiche Wirkung zu erzielen. Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht nur auf die getesteten Lüfter im Link, sondern gilt ganz allgemein - Tests bei gleicher Drehzahl sind witzlos.

Gut ich bin jetzt noch nicht so lange im Forum dabei wie du und weiß es deswegen vielleicht auch nicht richtig...


----------



## BlueKingMuch (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann schau Dir die Toleranzkette an. Dann schau Dir an, wie labil die Rahmen sind und mit welch minimaler Kraft sie um 0,5mm verformbar sind. Schau Dir die Toleranzen der PC-Gehäuse ab und deren Lochabstand. 0,5mm ist nicht wirklich eng, wir reden hier aber nicht über Turbinen aus Invar Legierungen, sondern um ein Billig Plastik Bauteil.



Die Toleranzen der Schraubverbindung sind das einfachste was sich ausschalten lässt. Einfach in der Spezifikation nachsehen, welche Toleranzen üblich sind, und dann die Bohrungen um dieses Maß im Lüfterrahmen größer machen.

Das allerdings bringt mich zumindest teilweise zur Erklärung warum LCP verwendet wird. einerseits ist es ein Material das sehr steif ist, also Hohe Kräfte notwendig sind um es zu verformen, andererseits besitzt LCP einen negativen Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizienten, was nichts anderes bedeutet ---> je wärmer das Bauteil, desto kleiner wird es, was ja in dem Anwendungsbereich eher hilft.

Aber auch gerade deswegen verstehe ich nun noch weniger, warum so ein "großer" Abstand gewählt wurde. Ich habe teilweise Toleranzketten mit 6 Unterschiedlichen Bauteilen auf wenigen mm Bauraum (mit Abständen im hundertstelbereich und auch entsprechenden Toleranzen), und das funktioniert auch stabil mit einer Millionenstückzahl ohne nennenswerten Ausschuss und eher günstigen Materialien mit nicht so optimalen Eigenschaften.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Die Toleranzen der Schraubverbindung sind das einfachste was sich ausschalten lässt. Einfach in der Spezifikation nachsehen, welche Toleranzen üblich sind, und dann die Bohrungen um dieses Maß im Lüfterrahmen größer machen.


Die Zwangskräfte entstehen beim Verschrauben, da ist schnell der erste zehntel Millimeter drin. Dazu sind Gehäuse nie plan sondern immer verworfen.



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Das allerdings bringt mich zumindest teilweise zur Erklärung warum LCP verwendet wird. einerseits ist es ein Material das sehr steif ist, also Hohe Kräfte notwendig sind um es zu verformen, andererseits besitzt LCP einen negativen Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizienten, was nichts anderes bedeutet ---> je wärmer das Bauteil, desto kleiner wird es, was ja in dem Anwendungsbereich eher hilft.


Es ist völlig egal, ob der Ausdehnungskoeffizient positiv oder negativ ist. Es geht nur um die Differenztemperatur des Impellers zum Gehäuse. Zuerst erwärmt sich der Impeller, weil er direkt die warme Luft abbekommt um sagen wir 10°C. Langsam über eine Stunde wird in Folge das Lüftergehäuse ebenso warm. Wird dann die Leistung des Rechners reduziert, bekommt die Impeller zuerst kalte Luft, das Gehäuse kühlt langsamer aus. Es gibt also eine ähnliche Temperaturdifferenz wie im Erwärmungsfall. Ziel muss darum eine möglichst geringe Wärmedehnung sein. Die ist bei Kunststoffen aber immer um Zehnerpotenzen größer als von den erwähnten Invar-Legierungen.



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Aber auch gerade deswegen verstehe ich nun noch weniger, warum so ein "großer" Abstand gewählt wurde.


Ich hatte es, ohne darüber nachzudenken, auch nicht verstanden und im Test zum Scythe Fuma schon vor 1,5 Jahren bemängelt. Aber es sind zwei Effekte. Zum einen Volumenänderung durch Wasseraufnahme abhängig von der Luftfeuchtigkeit. Bei PA z.B. macht das Unterschiede im Prozentbereich. Dazu kommt Alterung und Veränderung der Ketten. Man unterschätz oft, welches Know How für geringe Toleranzen notwendig ist.


----------



## empy (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Stufenlos geht es natürlich, weil man über Stützpunkte eine Kurve definiert, die ein Minimalcontroller umsetzen kann.



Wie genau muss ich mir das vorstellen? DACs sind doch eigentlich immer stufig, schon weil die Ansteuerung ja digital ist. Das klingt grade so, als würde da immer ein bisschen von den zwei Stützpunkten anliegen. Also eine lineare Interpolation von zwei Spannungsquellen. Das widerum klingt nach mehr Schaltungsaufwand, als jemand für so etwas betreiben wollen würde.

Man kann und sollte hier vielleicht auch kurz festlegen, ab wann irgendwas in diesem Kontext als stufenlos gilt, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Zwangskräfte entstehen beim Verschrauben, da ist schnell der erste zehntel Millimeter drin. Dazu sind Gehäuse nie plan sondern immer verworfen.



Bezüglich Planheit stimmt das, wobei der Rahmen bei 25mm Dicke selbst bei eher weicheren Materialien einiges an Schraubkraft benötigen würde, um den Durchmesser zu verkleinern / Ovalisieren dass hier 0,1mm überhaupt zustande kommt. Durch Verwinden wird da nicht viel kleiner, eher von zu geringen Schraubabständen, die man aber durch größere Bohrungen vollkommen ausgleichen kann (Schraube - Distanzscheibe - Mutter, Fixierung rein Axial, keine Radialen Kräfte).



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist völlig egal, ob der Ausdehnungskoeffizient positiv oder negativ ist. Es geht nur um die Differenztemperatur des Impellers zum Gehäuse. Zuerst erwärmt sich der Impeller, weil er direkt die warme Luft abbekommt um sagen wir 10°C. Langsam über eine Stunde wird in Folge das Lüftergehäuse ebenso warm. Wird dann die Leistung des Rechners reduziert, bekommt die Impeller zuerst kalte Luft, das Gehäuse kühlt langsamer aus. Es gibt also eine ähnliche Temperaturdifferenz wie im Erwärmungsfall. Ziel muss darum eine möglichst geringe Wärmedehnung sein. Die ist bei Kunststoffen aber immer um Zehnerpotenzen größer als von den erwähnten Invar-Legierungen.



Da kann ich dir nur Teilweise zustimmen, wegen genau demselben Argument dass du eigentlich hervorbringst: Temperaturunterschied zwischen Impeller und Gehäuse. Genau das wäre nämlich von Vorteil von LCP am Impeller und was positiv Wärmekoeffizienztechnisches am Gehäuse, da man Testseitig das Worst Case Delta kennt, und daraufhin eigentlich durch die unterschiedliche (wenn vorhanden) Materialwahl noch engere Toleranzen fahren könnte. Dies wird auch bei 3D Scannern so gehandhabt, und Bauteile werden bei denen so angeordnet, dass in Summe zum Messpunkt ein Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizient von 0 sich ergibt. (kombination von positiv und negativ Materialien).



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich hatte es, ohne darüber nachzudenken, auch nicht verstanden und im Test zum Scythe Fuma schon vor 1,5 Jahren bemängelt. Aber es sind zwei Effekte. Zum einen Volumenänderung durch Wasseraufnahme abhängig von der Luftfeuchtigkeit. Bei PA z.B. macht das Unterschiede im Prozentbereich. Dazu kommt Alterung und Veränderung der Ketten. Man unterschätz oft, welches Know How für geringe Toleranzen notwendig ist.



Die Wasseraufnahme ist zwar ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor, kann durch intelligente Materialwahl aber sehr weit minimiert werden, ich denke da an PE z.B.  Und die Alterung ist bei den meisten Kunststoffen ein Volumenreduzierender Vorgang.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Die Toleranzen der Schraubverbindung sind das einfachste was sich ausschalten lässt. Einfach in der Spezifikation nachsehen, welche Toleranzen üblich sind, und dann die Bohrungen um dieses Maß im Lüfterrahmen größer machen.
> 
> Das allerdings bringt mich zumindest teilweise zur Erklärung warum LCP verwendet wird. einerseits ist es ein Material das sehr steif ist, also Hohe Kräfte notwendig sind um es zu verformen, andererseits besitzt LCP einen negativen Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizienten, was nichts anderes bedeutet ---> je wärmer das Bauteil, desto kleiner wird es, was ja in dem Anwendungsbereich eher hilft.
> 
> Aber auch gerade deswegen verstehe ich nun noch weniger, warum so ein "großer" Abstand gewählt wurde. Ich habe teilweise Toleranzketten mit 6 Unterschiedlichen Bauteilen auf wenigen mm Bauraum (mit Abständen im hundertstelbereich und auch entsprechenden Toleranzen), und das funktioniert auch stabil mit einer Millionenstückzahl ohne nennenswerten Ausschuss und eher günstigen Materialien mit nicht so optimalen Eigenschaften.



Noctua selbst hat das Langzeitverhalten als größtes Problem bezeichnet. An den Flügelspitzen eines 12-cm-Lüfters wirken bei 2.000 U/min über 250 G und Noctua wirbt mit über 150.000 Betriebsstunden, also gut 17 Jahre Dauerbetrieb. Unter diesen Bedingungen ist es wohl nicht möglich, eine Längung der Flügel um einige Zehntel Millimeter auszuschließen. Davon abgesehen sind Toleranzen von 0,1 mm bei günstigerer Spritzgussfertigung keine Seltenheit und bei einem Lüfter kommt noch die Verklebung von Rahmen und Stator respektive Lüfterrad und Rotor hinzu, so dass ±0,3 mm schnell erreicht werden. Bei einigen günstigeren Marken habe ich auch schon 0,1 mm Grate beobachtet und Rahmenverformungen können noch weitaus größer ausfallen.


----------



## Tigertechnik (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

250G Fliegkraft auf so ein kleines Plastik Flügelchen


----------



## matti30 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

vielleicht hol ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal 2 Stück und schaue, wie die sich auf meinem Asus regeln lassen. So kann ich evtl. auf einen (im Deckel) Lüfter verzichten und die 2 müssen trotzdem nicht schneller drehen.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Ich bin zwar ein Laie in diesem Bereich aber wieso wurde nicht einfach ein fester runder Rahmen um die Flügel gegossen und dann in ein dementsprechenden Lüfterrahmen eingesetzt?


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Der innere Rahmen würde auch mitwachsen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar ein Laie in diesem Bereich aber wieso wurde nicht einfach ein fester runder Rahmen um die Flügel gegossen und dann in ein dementsprechenden Lüfterrahmen eingesetzt?


Also so, wie es noiseblocker mit den eLoop macht. Ja, geht auch, kostet aber Material, es wiegt viel und der Reibungswiderstand steigt. Das ist bis 1000U/min, die mein eLoop 140 schafft, noch ok, mit 2000U/min ahne ich, dass es ziemliche Verluste gibt. Wobei die Leistung von Lüfter sehr gering ist.


----------



## Clay2008 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Da hat Noctua ja richtig Aufwand betrieben, um einen Lüfter für einen PC zu entwickeln. Ob der ganze Aufwand wirklich nötig ist, sei mal so dahingestellt. Fakt ist aber, dass schon aufgrund der wirklich, sorry, potthässlichen Farbgebung so ein Lüfter nicht in mein Case mit Sichtfenster kommt. Und der Preis für den Lüfter ist auch einfach abgehoben. Wer bitte kauft sich denn Lüfter für 30,00 Euro das Stück?


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Clay2008 schrieb:


> Wer bitte kauft sich denn Lüfter für 30,00 Euro das Stück?



Solche Leute die vorhaben den Lüfter nur einmal zu kaufen 
Ich hab selber schon am gleichen Lüftereinbauort drei mal den Lüfter(Hersteller) gewechselt bis ich zufrieden war.
Viele kaufen sich dann nachträglich noch Y-Kabel und Verlängerungen was den Gesamtpreis auch wieder anhebt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Abductee schrieb:


> Solche Leute die vorhaben den Lüfter nur einmal zu kaufen...


...und ein halbes Jahr später dann doch heimlich auf das Nachfolgermodell des Konkurrenten umrüsten. Aus Angst, die Performance könnte nicht gut genug sein


----------



## VikingGe (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Abductee schrieb:


> Solche Leute die vorhaben den Lüfter nur einmal zu kaufen


Ich meine, _an sich_ würde ich dem ja zustimmen (mein inzwischen 6 Jahre alter NH-C14 werkelt dank AM4-Montagekit auch immer noch im System - reich werden die an mir so nicht ), aber bei 30€ für _einen_ Lüfter ist dann die Schmerzgrenze doch erreicht und ich sehe mich nach günstigeren Alternativen um, die auch nicht zwangsläufig schlechter sind. Zwischen Billigschrott, der wirklich nichts taugt, und 30€-Lüfter ist die Spanne ja doch recht groß.


----------



## Abductee (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

30€ ist nicht unbedingt viel wenn man das Zubehör mitrechnet. 
Bei einem eLoop ist weniger im Lieferumfang vorhanden. Wenn ich zwei von denen auf einem Kanal anstecken will muss ich mir schon für 3-5€ einen Adapter kaufen.

Bei so Lüftern wäre aber eine Bulk-Variante ohne Zubehör natürlich eine feine Sache.
Die Redux von Noctua find ich im Vergleich relativ teuer wenn man den Lieferumfang betrachtet.


----------



## dergunia (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

aloha,

30€ als markteinführungspreis ist bei noctua doch normal  aber mal ernsthaft, das produkt was man da bekommt spricht für sich. und der ganze kram drumherum (zubehör, garantie, etc.) ist alles in allem ein ordentlich geschnürtes paket. man bekommt für die 30€ ein rund-um-sorglos-paket. aber es gibt auch die günstigeren alternativen für leute mit kleinem geldbeutel.
das ist wie ein mercedes a-klasse und ein vw golf. bei mercedes bekommst du alles mit dazu, bei vw bekommt man ein vergleichbares produkt aber man muss auf das ein oder andere extra verzichten. 
Oberklasseprodukt sticht Mittelklasseprodukt 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Bei den Redux vermisse ich nicht die Spannungsadapter,  die beim normalen P12 dabei sind.
Über die Jahre haben sich genug Adapter angesammelt.
Mir fällt kein Lüfter ein, den ich im Bereich bis 14€ eher empfehlen würde. Sollten irgenwann die eloop 12-1 mit 7V Adapter am Mora ersetzt werden müssen, werden es die P12 Redux.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



dergunia schrieb:


> aloha,
> 
> 30€ als markteinführungspreis ist bei noctua doch normal  aber mal ernsthaft, das produkt was man da bekommt spricht für sich. und der ganze kram drumherum (zubehör, garantie, etc.) ist alles in allem ein ordentlich geschnürtes paket. man bekommt für die 30€ ein rund-um-sorglos-paket. aber es gibt auch die günstigeren alternativen für leute mit kleinem geldbeutel.
> das ist wie ein mercedes a-klasse und ein vw golf. bei mercedes bekommst du alles mit dazu, bei vw bekommt man ein vergleichbares produkt aber man muss auf das ein oder andere extra verzichten.
> ...



In welcher verrückten Welt ist ne A-Klasse ein Oberklasseprodukt?!

Und seit wann bekommt man im Kaufhaus Stern besonders viele Extras mit? In der Klasse dürfte im Übrigen der Astra die interessantesten Features mitbringen (Massagesitze, Matrix LED).


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Bei mir habe ich die A14, F12 und P12 verbaut.
Insgesamt sind es zusammen 14 Lüfter auf meinen drei Radiatoren plus den NF-A14 ULN als Gehäuselüfter.

Hat schon so einiges gekostet, da diese Lüfter auch nicht billig waren.
Aber 30 Euro wären mir als 120er Lüfter eindeutig zu viel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber 30 Euro wären mir als 120er Lüfter eindeutig zu viel.


Ich finde immer noch keine und ich denke, die Preise werden sich um 22,-€ einpendeln.
Und dann muss man sehen, ob die Leistung es an an welchen Einbauorten rechfertigt,
soviel Geld auszugeben.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Habe auch zwischen 18 und 22 Euro für meine bezahlt, das hat am ende auch ein großer Teil der Kosten bei 15 Lüfter mit ausgemacht.
Verwende aber keine Spannungsadapter da ich alle an meinem Aquaero 6 LT dran habe und sie daher alle geregelt werden. Die 9x P12 auf meinem Mora laufen z.B. in Idle bis zu einer Wassertemperatur von 30 Grad gar nicht mit. Der Mora kann aber auch einiges passiv kühlen und die internen 5 Lüfter laufen dabei nur mit etwa 320 U/min(je nach Wassertemperatur).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Ich sehe den Einsatzzweck bei mit vor allem für Grafikkarten. Da will ich den Spagat von absoluter Ruhe im Idle und im Fall des Falles massiv viel Luft. Und diesen Spagat schaffen weniger Lüfter, die meisten haben zu wenig Dampf nach oben raus. Aktuell nutze ich Scythe Kaze Flex, aber mit der DC Regelung ist das suboptimal, dafür ist der Preuis phänonenal für die Leistung.
Scythe Kaze Flex high Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Das habe ich bei mir mit meiner Wasserkühlung geschafft, in Idle alles ruhig da die Lüfter sehr langsam drehen und zum Teil sogar ganz aus sind und unter Last komme ich mit 14 Lüfter momentan nicht über 550 U/min und dabei kann ich mein Rechner auch nicht hören. Daher ist mein Rechner egal ob Idle oder last so leise das ich nichts raus hören kann. Habe dazu aber auch ein Monster Radiator extern dran der viel Abwärme abführen kann.

Das lauteste in meinem System sind nur noch meine zwei HDDs die ich nur dann leise rauschen hören kann wenn es absolut still ist.
Meine Pumpe ist so leise das ich mit niedriger Drehzahl auch nichts von ihr hören kann.


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Abductee schrieb:


> 30€ ist nicht unbedingt viel wenn man das Zubehör mitrechnet.
> Bei einem eLoop ist weniger im Lieferumfang vorhanden. Wenn ich zwei von denen auf einem Kanal anstecken will muss ich mir schon für 3-5€ einen Adapter kaufen.
> 
> Bei so Lüftern wäre aber eine Bulk-Variante ohne Zubehör natürlich eine feine Sache.
> Die Redux von Noctua find ich im Vergleich relativ teuer wenn man den Lieferumfang betrachtet.



Und dann willst du mal die Lüfter ersetzen, kommst drauf man will ja OVP mit allem drum und dran verkaufen und die Verlängerungskabel hängen zwischen der Steuerung und den anderen Lüftern.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Warum sollte man den dann nicht ohne das Zubehörverkaufen können? Das geht ja nicht kaputt und kann ohne Probleme an Ort und Stelle verbleiben.

Abgesehen davon, normalerweise ersetzt man nen Lüfter dann, wenn er entweder defekt oder eben lauter geworden ist. Im ersten Fall kannst den eh nimmer verkaufen, im 2. Fall keine Spitzenpreise erlösen. 

Lüfter aus Spaß an der Freude tauschen ist eher ne Randerscheinung.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

OVP habe ich alle entsorgt, denn ich kaufe mir normal nichts was ich weiter verkaufen möchte.
Dafür habe ich kein Platz um so was auf unbestimmte Zeit aufbewahren zu können. Wenn verkauft wird, dann kann auch so verkauft werden.
Klar mit OVP kann besser verkauft werden aber von Verpackung ansammeln halte ich nichts. Reicht mir schon das ganze was ich im Keller herum fliegen habe wie OVP vom Monitor, Fernseher, Drucker, Mainboard, Grafikkarte usw. da immer ein Garantiefall eintreten kann oder doch mal wegen neu Anschaffung verkauft wird.


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Ich könnte fast als Noiseblocker und Noctua Fan gelten. Hab einen haufen NB Lüfter herumliegen die im zweit-PC liefen. Jetzt aber nimmer weil der P45 System nicht mehr lauffähig ist und eine neue GPU kostet mehr als ein A12 Prozessor auf AMD Basis.

Schaun wir mal, dennoch verkaufe ich am liebsten mit allem drum und dran. In Wahrheit muss man es fast im Bekanntenkreis verschenken oder für einen Freundschaftspreis hergeben damit die laufen und nicht herumliegen. Versandkosten sind schon mal 10 bis 15€, pro Lüfter kann man 17,5€ verlangen (Noctua IPPC), aber am Ende muss man 2 solche um 35€ und damit 20€ Gewinn zu machen.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Natürlich ist es besser wenn alles mit dabei ist, keine Frage..


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Golem-Test ist online: 
Noctua NF-A12x25 im Test: Spaltlos lautlos - Golem.de


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Noctua verstehen ihr Lüfterhandwerk .

Ich bleibe aber dabei. Den alten/neuen Noctua P12 Redux für 14€ mit sehr gutem SS01 Lager bevorzuge ich bei 400 U/min weiterhin auf einem Radiator, da nicht wahrnehmbar und gutes Verhältnis aus Druckaufbau und Förderleistung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Noctua verstehen ihr Lüfterhandwerk .


Technisch vielleicht schon. Wenn es Produkte aber nur exklusiv im Handel bei bestimmten NoGo Firmen gibt, ist ein Produkt für weite Teile der Bevölkerung gestorben:
Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Solange die vollausgestattete Variante P12 mit allen Kabeln und Adaptern billiger ist, ist es ein Bärenangebot. Die Reduzierte Drehzahl des P mit nur 1300U/min ergibt einen ganz anderen Einsatzzweck. Ich habe sie und nutze sie im CPU-Kühler und dort bleibt es immer unhörbar, für Grafikkarten braucht man mehr Luftdurchsatz


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

irgendwie kann ich dir nicht folgen, was genau meinst du?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> irgendwie kann ich dir nicht folgen, was genau meinst du?


Noctua scheint neue Lüfter nur über Amazon Prime zu vertreiben. Damit sind sie für mich nicht zu kaufen. Hoffentlich werden die Lüfter in Kürze den normalen Handel übergeben. Weiter sagte ich, dass die P12 Variante mit Kabeln billiger als die P12-redux Variante ohne Kabel ist. Der Preis der P12-Redux ist also absurd hoch. 9,99€ wäre ein guter Preis und ich würde sie sofort und gerne empfehlen. Weiter sagte ich, dass man den neuen NF-A12x25 nicht mit dem P12 Vergleichen kann, weil der maximale Luftdurchsatz ein ganz anderer ist. Grafikkartenkühler sind viel kleiner als CPU-Kühler im Verhältnis zur abzuführenden Wärme und leben von höherem Luftdurchsatz. Darum freue ich mit auch die neues  NF-A12x25, um damit Grafikkarten in weiter Beriechen ruhig und unter übertakteter Höchstleistung kühl zu bekommen.

War es jetzt verständlich?


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Na gut für deine amazon abneinugung kann niemand was, aber du schätzt das etwas falsch ein.

Noctua hat wohl gerade erst mit der Auslieferungen begonnen, erfahrungsgemäß kommen die aber bei allen Händlern an, sei es ck, alternate, mf etc etc. dauert nur etwas.
Beim verkauf über amazon ist nicht amazon der Verkäufer sondern Noctua direkt, mit denen gehst du also den Vetrag ein. Wenn du natürlich die beteiligung von amazon gänzlich ablehnst, natürlich weiter no-go. Noctua vetreibt sie allerdings auch im hauseigenen ebay-shop: Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM 9010018100358 | eBay da bekommt ebay dann halt was ab, aber noctua hat nunmal kein eigenen laden. wie gesagt, die anderen kommen schon noch.

Das der braune P12 trotz zubehör das gleiche kostet, liegt schlicht an dem massiven Preissturz, weil der im abverkauf ist. Der Preis ist dort am 4.5 nach release der redux von 18 auf 13€ gefallen, bis halt die lager leer sind


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Die alten sind doch EOL ...



> *Produkt ausgelaufen. Nachfolgemodell: NF-P12 redux-1300*



NF-P12

... und werden früher oder später verschwinden. Neue Produkte landen für die ersten Tage häufig erstmal nur auf Amazon, finde ich jetzt nicht ungewöhnlich. Oder hast du im konkreten Fall mehr Infos?

Der A12 soll das Noctua Portfolio als neue Speerspitze ergänzen und keinen vorhandenen Lüfter ersetzen. Dass er von seinen Produkteigenschaften und dem Lieferumfang das bessere Produkt darstellt als der P12 Redux, hat auch keiner bezweifelt. Darf man bei 30€ vs. 14€ UVP auch erwarten.

Wenn sich bei Grafikkartenkühlern so gravierende Unterschiede zwischen dem P12 Redux und A12 ergeben, bin ich schon auf deinen Test auf einem Rajintek Morpheus (zwei A15 kosten dasselbe wie der Morpheus) mit einer 300W Vega64 OC oder 1080Ti OC gespannt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> ...Das der braune P12 trotz zubehör das gleiche kostet, liegt schlicht an dem massiven Preissturz, weil der im abverkauf ist. Der Preis ist dort am 4.5 nach release der redux von 18 auf 13€ gefallen, bis halt die lager leer sind


Stimmt, sollte man sich mit denen eindecken, braucht man immer mal


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

ich bekomme morgen 6 a12x25 bin extrem gespannt !


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Golem-Test ist online:
> Noctua NF-A12x25 im Test: Spaltlos lautlos - Golem.de


Und Mark begeht den Kardinalsfehler eines Lüftertests mit dem "unhörbar" Stammtischargument.
Als Ersteindruck trotzdem schon mal interessant, aber in meinen Augen kein ernstzunehmender Test.


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> ich bekomme morgen 6 a12x25 bin extrem gespannt !


Ich bin auch mal gespannt, was du zu sagen hast. 

Ich bin mittlerweile echt am Überlegen, ob ich mal in den sauren Apfel beiße und mal wirklich gute Lüfter kaufe - denn mit den aktuellen theoretisch gut für Radiatoren geeigneten Lüftern (Akasa Apache Black 120mm) bin ich äußerst unzufrieden (so laute Lagergeräusche, dass man die noch in einem Meter Entfernung hört), und die anderen Lüfter (2x BeQuiet PureWings 2 PWN mit 2200rpm und 1x Bitfenix Spectre 120mm) sind wohl eher weniger für Radiatoren geeignet. Die Noctua NF-A12x25 scheinen sich äußerst gut für Radiatoren zu eignen und sind trotzdem leise. Und von dem, was man so liest, scheinen Noctua-Lüfter wohl nur ne Einmalinvestition zu sein... 

So viel wie ich mich mittlerweile mit meinen Lüftern rumgeärgert habe bin ich mittlerweile wirklich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass ich das nächste Mal ausnahmsweise nicht auf den Preis schaue...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und Mark begeht den Kardinalsfehler eines Lüftertests mit dem "unhörbar" Stammtischargument.
> Als Ersteindruck trotzdem schon mal interessant, aber in meinen Augen kein ernstzunehmender Test.


Es war übrigens laut Mark eine bewusste Entscheidung...
ich vermisse Vergleiche - Noctua NF-A12x25 im Test: Spaltlos lautlos - Golem.de-Forum
...naja, ich tippe dennoch darauf, dass er einfach bewusst der erste mit einem Test sein wollte.  Und dafür eben in Kauf genommen hat, dass es so wage ausgedrückt wird. (also dass der A12 in dem Szenario leiser ist als der F12 und gleichzeitig besser kühlt wurde ja schon aufgezeigt)


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Er ist der erste aber macht sich imo mit diesem "Test" ziemlich lächerlich. Mal ganz ehrlich, dieser Artikel ist einfach schlecht und da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn Leute denken der ist "sponsored by"...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und Mark begeht den Kardinalsfehler eines Lüftertests mit dem "unhörbar" Stammtischargument.
> ...





Narbennarr schrieb:


> Er ist der erste aber macht sich imo mit diesem "Test" ziemlich lächerlich. Mal ganz ehrlich, dieser Artikel ist einfach schlecht und da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn Leute denken der ist "sponsored by"...


Seid nicht so hart. Es gibt einen ersten Eindruck, der Test ist mir auch zu dünn, aber immerhin bekommt man subjektiv mit, dass der neue Lüfter ein paar prozent besser als der alte ist. Man darf Tests und gerade Geräuschwerte eh nicht zu ernst nehmen. Wie sieht es erstens mit Serienschwankungen aus, sind zur Verfügung gestellte Lüfter vorsortiert, oder kauft der Tester sinnvoller Weise seine Ware im Geschäft, und was wird wie gemessen. Wenn ich schon Messwerte mit Zehntelgradangabe sehe, blättere ich lächend weiter. 

Dann freuen wir uns doch alle auf Deinen Test, mit dem werden wir mehr anfangen können.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Aber er hat ja net mal geschrieben was er testet? Gleiche RPM? 100%? Immerhin können die neuen 500 RPM mehr auf den Tacho bringen. Als zweiten Vergleichslüfter hat er dann einen A15 genanannt der auf nem ganz anderen Kühler montiert ist, was soll man denn damit anfangen?
Im Endeffekt sagt er nur, dass der A12 bei irgenwelchen RPM 1 Grad besser ist als der F12 bei irgendwelchen rpm und "nahezu lautlos" ist

Die Zehntelangaben sind dann sinnvoll, wenn man das Mittel der Coretemps errechnet. Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht genau was "Tdie " genau sagt, hab kein Ryzen


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Es ist doch generell lachhaft Kühler mit fest eingestellter Drehzahl zu vergleichen. Wichtig und relevant wäre es, bei gleichem Durchsatz die Lautstärke zu messen. Das ist schließlich der einzig relevante Parameter.  

Achtung Autovergleich: kein Mensch misst den Verbrauch oder den Pegel eines Atos bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl und Gang, sondern geschwindigkeitsbezogen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es ist doch generell lachhaft Kühler mit fest eingestellter Drehzahl zu vergleichen. Wichtig und relevant wäre es, bei gleichem Durchsatz die Lautstärke zu messen. Das ist schließlich der einzig relevante Parameter.


Aber solche Tests gibt es doch, sie machen nur extrem viel Arbeit, darum gibt es sie selten. Hier z.B. sieht man die Lautstärke über der Durchflussmenge sowie die Durchflussmenge über der Drehzahl. Beides mit freier Strömung und vor einem Radiator gemessen. Damit kann man bedingt etwas anfangen, auch wenn Geräusche sehr subjetiv sind und auch gleiche Phonewerte völlig unterschiedlich störend bewertet werden können.
Noctua NF-F12 et NF-P12 PWM en test - Comparatif de 40 ventilateurs 120mm PWM - HardWare.fr

Und dabei kommen dann so überraschende Sachen heraus, dass die guten alten Scythe Slipstream absolut hervoragende Lüfter sind, nur nur deshalb immer als zu laut bewertet wurden, weil sie so viel Durchfluss erzeugen und bei derselben Drehzahl natürlich viel lauter als andere sind. Das erklärt vermutlich auch das immer wieder gute Abschneiden der Scythekühler in Tests, weil sie einfach sehr effektive Lüfter einsetzen. Und genau das ist der Massstab, an dem ich den neuen Noctua NF-A12x25 messen werden. Im Vergleich zum aktuelle Scythe Kaze Flex in der 2000U/min Variante. Und dann kann man vergleichen, wer besser kühlt und dabei subjektiv leiser ist. Der Scythelüfter ist allerdings für 7,90,-€ zu haben, da sollte der Noctua schon ein merkliches Stück besser sein.
Scythe Slipstream PWM en test - Comparatif de 40 ventilateurs 120mm PWM - HardWare.fr


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Klar gibts solche Tests, bloß die Regel sind sie nicht. Arbeit hin oder her, wenn man testet, sollte man auch sinnige Dinge testen und net bloß das was am einfachsten geht. 
Man könnte auch bei Tests auf CPU Kühlern auf ne bestimmte Temperatur einregeln und dann messen. Das wäre praxisnah und sinnvoll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Man könnte auch bei Tests auf CPU Kühlern auf ne bestimmte Temperatur einregeln und dann messen. Das wäre praxisnah und sinnvoll.


Mach es doch einfach. Ist Dir klar, wie lange das dauert? Du brauchst min. 15min zum Einschwingen der Temperatur, mindestens, besser 60min. Und dann kann man in 4-7 Iterationsschleifen die Drehzahl varieren, bis sich die gewünschte ZieltTemperatur einstellt. Dazu sollte es aber ein klimatisierter Raum sein. Und es geht nicht nur um die Raumtemperatur, viele vergessen völlig den Einfluss der Wasserbeladenheit der Luft. weil sich Wärmekapazität der Luft und Wärmeübergang merklich verändern.

Von daher ist es auch schon sehr hilfreich, mit einer festen Drehzahl zu messen und dann zu vergleichen. Man sieht, welcher hat mehr Luftstrom und welcher weniger. Das gibt ein "Gefühl" für die Lüfter und seine Fähigkeiten. Besser als keine Messwerte ist es immer. Ich habe mir z.B. im Rahmen dieses Testes viele Gedanken dazu gemacht, nachdem ich angefangen habe zu messsen, die wneigsten verstehen aber den Sinn der Grafiken:
Kapitel 5: Messungen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...he-fuma-doppelturmkuehler-der-analyse.html#5a


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Nun, man kann es sich einfach machen, oder eben richtig. 

Von Testern, die ihr Geld damit verdienen erwarte ich letzeres und keinen Pfusch.


----------



## nobody45 (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Ich als Niemand, 

sage es mal so, da es sich um ein PWM Modell handeln muss, ist es logisch das es nur ca 1,8 Watt haben darf damit kein Mainboard Hersteller seine Platinen Leiterbahnen elektrisch in Bedrängnis bringt, somit förndern die 2000U/min niemals das Luftvolumen das 3 Pin Highspeed Lüfter mit 6 Watt echter Leistung fördern, das sind im guten Schnitt so Luftvolumen 137 m³/h. Das ist echt beachtlich, weil das sind ebenmal 37 Liter Luft je Sekunde die da durch maschieren, das ist eine echt respektable Menge an Luft die da kühlt, um das Leistungsmäßig zu bewerkstelligen sind die 6 Watt echt schon von Nöten damit der Lüfter das Luftvolumen auch stemmen kann.

Somit sind die PWM Lüfter einzig wegen ihrer Steuerung auf den Mainboards Leistungsmäßig schon sehr limitiert damit die Leiterplatinen nichts abbekommen, um es mal so in schönen  Worten zu sagen.


kind regards
nobody45


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Ganz im Gegenteil: Dank PWM wird die Leistung immer über 12V zur Verfügung gestellt, was den Strom und damit die Belastung der Leiterbahnen deutlich kleiner hält.
Von der Tatsache dass eine Drehzahlreduzierung über PWM auch eine Leistungsreduzierung bedeutet während man bei Spannungsregelung die Differenz zu den 12V in der Regel in Wärme umwandelt mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## nobody45 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Das die 12 V dauerhaft anliegen,

daran hatte ich grade nicht gedacht. dann sinds bedeutend weniger Ampere für die geforderte Leistung und somit alles ist gut. Bei 0,75 mm2 Leiterquerschnitt dürften 15A drüber, Klar das war noch der 3 Pin Anschluss der über die Spannung geregelt wurde. 

Bei Lüftern mit so hoher Amperezahl wie den Noctua NF-A14 industrial PPC-3000 PWM ist es trotzdem interessant zu sehen was wohl passiert wenn man da 2 davon, per Y Kabel an einen Connector hängen würde, käme natürlich auf die Konstellation mit dem Mainboard an, ob es dann kritisch wird oder nicht.

hier eine Tabelle mit der Belastbarkeit von Leiterbahnen, so als grobe Vorgabe

Das wäre doch mal eine Möglichkeit für PCGH, das mal zu testen, wieviel maximale Watt (Strom bei 12V) können die Mainboards  an den PWM Anschlüssen so maxmimal ab, ab wann fängt es an dauerhaft kritisch zu werden, bin mir sicher das würde eine ganze Menge Menschen interessieren.

kind regards
nobody45


----------



## Abductee (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Die meisten Mainboards wo man was schriftlich bezüglich Strombelastbarkeit findet sind mit 1-2A am CPU_Fan angegeben.
Die Watt/Ampere der Lüfter sind meiner Meinung nach eher in Richtung Anlaufstrom angegeben, ich hab mal vor langer Zeit ein paar Lüfter gemessen und die haben weit weniger verbraucht als angegeben.

YouTube
Das wären laut Noctua ~29W an einem Lüfteranschluss.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Post bekommen 

Laufgeräusch ist wirklich überragend gut. Selbst wenn man sie sich ansOhr hält, hört man kein Lager oder ähnliches. Regelbereich am Asus-Mainboard und Aquaero 5 auf 220 U/Min runter (10%PWM)


----------



## nobody45 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

@Abductee

toller und auch interessanter Test, danke für deinen Beitrag,  48 Lüfter an einem 3 Pin Anschluss 48 x 0,05 Ampere sind bei 12V Respektable 28,8 Watt 2,4 Ampere ~29Watt. 

Auch bestimmt sehr Geil 48 Lüfter auspacken, stell mir das grade Bildlich vor wie das sein muss, "wir müssen die Sachen erstmal auspacken, das wird ein bischen Dauern"...

Ein wirklich Respektabler Wert.  Fühlte sich das Board dabei irgendwie wärmer an als es das sonst sein sollte ?

Bin trotzdem lieber etwas vorsichtig, da wie bereits von Dir gesagt,  von den Herstellern dazu oft nichts im Handbuch zum Mainboard zu finden ist.

Ich würde z.B die 4 Gehäuse Lüfter vorher die Ampere mit dem Multimeterausmessen, dann wenn die Messung höher liegt als die genannten 1A am PWM Connector mit einem PWM Hub oder ein selbst konfektioniertes PWM Kabel bauen mit Tachosignal eines der Lüfter und das PWM Signal auf alle 4 Lüfter verteilen, die Spannung und Ground vom Netzteil, mit der richtigen angepassten Länge fürs Gehäuse passend mit Sleeve etwas verschönern das Ganze.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Man weiß halt nicht wie das auf Dauer ist. PCGH hat das Board ja nur kurz mal angeschmissen und klar das das Läuft. Aber was ist nach Wochen, oder gar Monaten? Zuhause wäre mir das auf jeden Fall zuviel. Die 29W sind ja zudem nur die Laufspannung. Beim Starten liegt die sich nochmal n gutes Stück drüber.

Also lieber bei grob 1A bleiben


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Der Motor muss den Lüfter erstmal aus dem Stand bewegen. Das kostet Kraft (A).


----------



## nobody45 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Stimme euch beiden vollkommen zu. Darum messe ich es immer noch so weis ich das es passt. So ein Kabel ist leicht selbst gebaut, oder gäbe es auch fertig


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Der Motor muss den Lüfter erstmal aus dem Stand bewegen. Das kostet Kraft (A).


Und was ist aus dem Stand schwieriger, als ihn mit 2000U/min gegen aller Widerstände zu drehen?

Das Anlaufmoment ist minimal, da gibt es keine Dichtungen mit Losbrechmomenten, die Beschleunigen
der meisten Lüfter ist minimal, also ist auch das benötigte Moment gering, ganz im Gegensatz zu den
bei hohen Drehzahlen zu überwindenen Momenten. Warum sollten doie Lüfter im Anlauf also mehr
"Saft" aus dem Mainboard ziehen, als bei Vollast?


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Beides kostet eigentlich Kraft, die momentane Kraft um ihn aus dem Stand zu betreiben (Einschaltstrom), und die hohen Drehzahlen (Dauerstrom).

Man muss nur die Industrial Modelle mit den normalen vergleichen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mach es doch einfach. Ist Dir klar, wie lange das dauert? Du brauchst min. 15min zum Einschwingen der Temperatur, mindestens, besser 60min. Und dann kann man in 4-7 Iterationsschleifen die Drehzahl varieren, bis sich die gewünschte ZieltTemperatur einstellt. Dazu sollte es aber ein klimatisierter Raum sein. Und es geht nicht nur um die Raumtemperatur, viele vergessen völlig den Einfluss der Wasserbeladenheit der Luft. weil sich Wärmekapazität der Luft und Wärmeübergang merklich verändern.
> 
> Von daher ist es auch schon sehr hilfreich, mit einer festen Drehzahl zu messen und dann zu vergleichen. Man sieht, welcher hat mehr Luftstrom und welcher weniger. Das gibt ein "Gefühl" für die Lüfter und seine Fähigkeiten. Besser als keine Messwerte ist es immer. Ich habe mir z.B. im Rahmen dieses Testes viele Gedanken dazu gemacht, nachdem ich angefangen habe zu messsen, die wneigsten verstehen aber den Sinn der Grafiken:
> Kapitel 5: Messungen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...he-fuma-doppelturmkuehler-der-analyse.html#5a



Mit Vergleichen bei einheitlicher Drehzahl wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, insbesondere wenn keine sorgfältigen Lautheitsmessungen vorliegen. Silent Wings 2 beispielweise drehen 10 bis 20 Prozent schneller für die gleiche Leistung wie manch andere Oberklasselüfter, sind dabei aber kein Bisschen lauter.




nobody45 schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal eine Möglichkeit für PCGH, das mal zu testen, wieviel maximale Watt (Strom bei 12V) können die Mainboards  an den PWM Anschlüssen so maxmimal ab, ab wann fängt es an dauerhaft kritisch zu werden, bin mir sicher das würde eine ganze Menge Menschen interessieren.
> 
> kind regards
> nobody45



"Dauerhaft" können wir leider nur schlecht testen. Eine Stunde? Einen Tag? Ein Jahr? Die meisten Leser würden wissen wollen, ob sie das ihrer Platine mehrere Jahre zumuten können. Ein mehrjähriger Test ist aber erst fertig, wenn das Mainboard im Handel längst durch Nachfolger abgelöst wurde... .
Ich würde sicherheitshalber dazu raten, sich an die Herstellerspezifikation zu halten von mindestens 0,5 A, quasi aber immer aber 1 A und zunehmend häufiger auch ein oder zweimal 2-3 A. Addiert man alle Anschlüsse auf, reicht das für sehr viele Lüfter – und wenn exotische Fälle doch einmal nach mehr verlangen, sollte nach einer so umfangreichen Investition in (High-End-)Lüfter auch noch das Budget für einen PWM-Hub drin sein, wenn man nicht gleich ein Aquaero nimmt.


----------



## nobody45 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Hi Thorsten,

hab nie was anderes gesagt, mir ist klar was ein PWM Hub ist. Nur mag ich nur solche Hubs die keine zusätzliche Software brauchen um den Hub zu regeln, auch ist ein Kabel viel praktischerund schöner zu verlegen. Realisiere die PWM Regelung nur übers Mainboard.

Oder es lesen Mainboardhersteller mit und lassen einen pwm gesteuerten Lüfterhub aufs Board wandern wo die Lüfter nach ihrer Anordnung im Gehäuse sinnvoll temperatur gesteuert geregelt werden können so mit schönen Lüfterkurven, wäre genial.


kind regards
nobody45


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mit Vergleichen bei einheitlicher Drehzahl wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, insbesondere wenn keine sorgfältigen Lautheitsmessungen vorliegen. Silent Wings 2 beispielweise drehen 10 bis 20 Prozent schneller für die gleiche Leistung wie manch andere Oberklasselüfter, sind dabei aber kein Bisschen lauter.


Nichts anderes sage ich ja, trotzdem ist ein Vergleich mit konstanter Drehzahl genau ein Hinweis darauf, wieviel Luftmasse durch den Kühler bewegt wird. Damit hat man schon mal eine Kenngröße. Und dazu nimmt man, wie es der Kabelbinder vorbindlich machte, Soundfiles der Geräusche auf. Dann kann man beurteilen, ob es ein Dröhnen gibt, oder ob es im Vergleich leiser bleibt. Und natürlich kann man genauso solange herum spielen, bis alle Lüfter dieselbe Temperatursteigerung bedingen. Wie laut das dann ist, weiß man trotzdem nicht.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ..."Dauerhaft" können wir leider nur schlecht testen. Eine Stunde? Einen Tag? Ein Jahr? ....


Wie macht man sowas man sowas im industriellen Massstab? Man erhöht die Belastung. Pack das Mainbaord in den Wärmeschrank bei 80°C unter voller Belastung ohne Kühlung und warte, bis es Defekte gibt und erhöhe die Belastung um den Faktor zehn und warte wieder. Und nein, es wird dann nicht Jahre dauern, bis es ausfällt. Genauso wird jedes Bauteil in hochwertigen Massenprodukten getestet.

Und über die Ergebnisse legt man eine einfache Weibull Analyse, das ist doch kein Hexenwerk:
http://www.weibull.de/WeiBayes.pdf

Wenn Ihr das nicht gehört habt, hier ein kleiner Schlauscheißerlink zur sonntaglichen Weiterbildung, ist eh zu heiß zum rausgehen. 
https://downloads.rene-schwarz.com/...ng_ZuvQual-Beschleunigte_Lebensdauertests.pdf

Mit lieben Gruß
S.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe Noctua läßt sich mit einer schwarzen Chromax Version  nicht soo viel Zeit


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Erster Eindruck von mir: Stark wie ein F12, leise wie ein Silent Wings. Die scheinen da echt was feines Entwickelt zu haben!


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Erster Eindruck von mir: Stark wie ein F12, leise wie ein Silent Wings. Die scheinen da echt was feines Entwickelt zu haben!



Bin gespannt was du hören+erzählen wirst


----------



## v3nom (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Habe meine auch seit Samstag und teste seit gestern etwas. Definitv super leise Lüfter, aber gemessen leicht schwächer als die NF-F12. Mit etwas höheren Drehzahlen aber leiser und kühler!


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Mich interessiert nur das Motorengeräusch. Besser gesagt die Drehzahlregelung bei feinen Drehzahlbewegungen. Wen die leise agiert bin ich happy, sollte die so sein wie beim A14-PWM ist es für mich nicht silent tauglich.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Wen die leise agiert bin ich happy, sollte die so sein wie beim A14-PWM ist es für mich nicht silent tauglich.


Keine Ahnung was du gegen die A14 PWM hast, finde sie mit bis zu 700 U/min noch als angenehm leise.
Mit höheren Drehzahlen wird das Luftgeräusch deutlicher, hat aber dann immer noch nichts mit Motorgeräusch was zu tun. 

Schnell laufende Lüfter und besonders wo und wie sie verbaut sind, sind immer laut.
Es gibt keine Lüfter mit hoher Drehzahl die lautlos oder leise sind.

Habe selbst insgesamt 14 Nocuta Lüfter(3x A14, 2x F12, 9x P12) verbaut und bei einer Drehzahl von 550 U/min was ich zur Zeit benötige sind sie als Silent zu bezeichnen.
Selbst mit hohen Temperaturen muss ich bisher nicht über 700 U/min gehen und dann sind sie immer noch als sehr leise und silent zu bezeichnen.

Muss ich auf 1100 U/min gehen, was bei mir nie zutreffen wird, dann sind sie noch nicht laut, aber schon gut wahrnehmbar.
Habe noch ein NF-A14 ULN als Gehäuselüfter verbaut der nicht über 800 U/min laufen kann und der ist sogar mit max. Drehzahl noch sehr leise.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



v3nom schrieb:


> Habe meine auch seit Samstag und teste seit gestern etwas. Definitv super leise Lüfter, aber gemessen leicht schwächer als die NF-F12. Mit etwas höheren Drehzahlen aber leiser und kühler!



Die Lüfter auf der gleichen Drehzahl mit den F12 zu vergleichen ist etwas schwer, weil die F12 da einfach ungleich lauter sind und eben auch (etwas) mehr Leistung bringen, wobei sich das vor allem bei restrikiven Einsatzgebieten zeigt.
Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen, dass die A12 auf 2000 rpm so laut sind wie die F12 auf 1500 und dabei auf diesen aggressiven Turbinenklang verzichten 

Das Kennliniendiagramm von Noctua zeigt das auch ganz anschaulich, bei dem wurden die Lüfter ja auf eine Lautstärke gebracht.


----------



## v3nom (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Jo, ich habe Sonntag und Montag mal etwas nachgemessen. Deutlich leiser, aber halt etwas schwächer bei gleicher Drehzahl. Am Ende aber bei gleicher Lautstärke bessere Kühlleistung beim NF-A12.



Spoiler



dT: Je 3 Lüfter auf einem HW Labs 360 GTS, Prime95 4 Threads Last auf nem 8700k@5GHz und Furmark auf einer GTX1080Ti@2GHz.
dB(A): Mal ein ganz rudimentärer Versuch. iPhone 8 mit der Schall App, 40mm Abstand zum Lüfter auf der Saugseite.
- das sind keine Profi-Werte!
- 40mm Abstand damit man bei niedrigen Drehzahlen überhaupt was messen kann
- Saugseite damit das Mic nicht angeblasen wird
- gemessen bei 25, 30, 40, 50, 60, 80, 100% PWM
- PC mit Decken abgedeckt und auf min. Drehzahl alles herunter geregelt
- nur mit einem Lüfter gemessen und nicht drei
- Lüfter frei stehend auf dem Tisch (auf dem Maus-Pad)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du gegen die A14 PWM hast, finde sie mit bis zu 700 U/min noch als angenehm leise.
> Mit höheren Drehzahlen wird das Luftgeräusch deutlicher, hat aber dann immer noch nichts mit Motorgeräusch was zu tun.
> 
> Schnell laufende Lüfter und besonders wo und wie sie verbaut sind, sind immer laut.
> ...



Ich sag es mal so, die NF-A14-PWM sind selbst mit 1.100U/min als ruhig zu bezeichnen. 

Es geht rein darum wenn der Lüfter mal von 750U/min auf 700U/min oder von 1000U/min auf 950U/min runter- und wieder hochregelt hört man deutlich die Beschleunigungskräfte des Lüfters. Selbst beim A15 PWM freistehend am Tisch hört man das leicht. 

Feste Drehzahl und man kann nicht hören weil der Lüfter nicht regelt. Aber wenn der feine Drehzahlregelungen vornimmt wirds grässlich. Kann aber mit dem Gehäuse und dem Strömungsfluss zusammenhängen. Als ich zwei NF-F12 im Heck verbaute und zwei NF-A14 in der Front war die ganze Kiste lauter als mein Fernseher. Überdruck da die F12 keine Luft ansaugen können. (= Drucklüfter) 

Es geht nicht ums Lager, die Noctua Lüfter sind in der Hinsicht top. Da Vibriert nicht viel, außer beim A15, aber das wissen selbst die Leute von Noctua das der nicht perfekt ist. Die A14 und F12 sind absolut ruhig. Hab ja 4 Stück von den F12 IPPC 2000 hier rumliegen und 2 verbaut. Aber ein Enthoo Primo wird kommen.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Überdruck da die F12 keine Luft ansaugen können. (= Drucklüfter) )



hä???


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Die bringen absolut nix raus. 

2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM rein und 2x Noctua NF-F12 IPPC raus. Mir drückt es die Luft oben beim 5,25" Schacht selbst bei niedrigsten Drehzahlen des NF-A14 raus. Offenes Gehäuse, NF-F12 IPPC bei 2.000U/min bewegt sich nix. Da wird nix angesaugt. Und das schlimme, das Lian Li A70Fb wird lauter als ein Fernseher... (Resonanzen entstehen)

2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM rein und 2x Noiseblocker M12-P raus. Mir drückt es oben nix raus, es ist weitaus ruhiger, keine Resonanzen. Offenes Gehäuse, NB-M12P bei 2.000U/min und der Lüfter erzeugt einen Sog von 10cm in Richtung des CPU Kühlers.

Mit den NF-F12 hatte ich zumindest bei den HDD / SSD Laufwerken im oberen Schacht leicht kühlere Temperaturen weil die dort die Luft besser durch´s Gitter drücken können.

Mal sehen wie die NF-F12 IPPC im Phanteks Enthoo Primo arbeiten wenn die Luft von unten direkt zu den Lüftern kommt die oben hängen.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal so, die NF-A14-PWM sind selbst mit 1.100U/min als ruhig zu bezeichnen.
> 
> Es geht rein darum wenn der Lüfter mal von 750U/min auf 700U/min oder von 1000U/min auf 950U/min runter- und wieder hochregelt hört man deutlich die Beschleunigungskräfte des Lüfters. Selbst beim A15 PWM freistehend am Tisch hört man das leicht.
> 
> ...


Gut das ist mir dann nicht aufgefallen da ich nach Wassertemperatur regele und dieses träge reagiert. Meine Lüfter werden nach einer erstellten Kurve geregelt und da das Wasser nicht so schnell auf und ab geht regeln sie dann leise auf oder wieder ab. Wobei ich momentan mit meinen 14 Lüfter ehe nicht über 550 U/min(keine feste Drehzahl) komme und ich sie dann gar nicht raus hören kann. Mein PC steht auch auf dem Boden und nicht direkt neben mir.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Lüfter auf der gleichen Drehzahl mit den F12 zu vergleichen ist etwas schwer, weil die F12 da einfach ungleich lauter sind und eben auch (etwas) mehr Leistung bringen, wobei sich das vor allem bei restrikiven Einsatzgebieten zeigt.



Genau meine Rede, gleiche Drehzahl zu vergleichen ist unfug weil praxisfern. Ist leiser, fördert aber net so viel... was soll man daraus ablesen? Klassisches "Ja, aber" Ergebnis. 

Gleiche Fördermenge wäre der passendere Vergleich, weil eben praxisrelevanter. Dann kann man anhand der Messung sehen welcher lauter ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



nobody45 schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten,
> 
> hab nie was anderes gesagt, mir ist klar was ein PWM Hub ist. Nur mag ich nur solche Hubs die keine zusätzliche Software brauchen um den Hub zu regeln, auch ist ein Kabel viel praktischerund schöner zu verlegen. Realisiere die PWM Regelung nur übers Mainboard.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Mainboard-Hersteller gezielt PCGH-Lüfterartikel verfolgt. 
Allerdings wüsste ich auch nicht, worin sich dein Vorschlag von aktuellen Onboard-Lüftersteuerungen mit teilweise 9 Anschlüssen, 6 Kanälen und frei konfigurierbarer Regelkurve unterscheidet. Einen Hub braucht man erst, wenn die Gesamtleistung der Onboard-Anschlüsse nicht mehr ausreicht – also je nach Platine erst oberhalb von 10 bis 15 A Gesamt-Stromaufnahme der Lüfter. Da dürfte dann aber auch schon langsam der ATX-Anschluss des Mainboards warm werden.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nichts anderes sage ich ja, trotzdem ist ein Vergleich mit konstanter Drehzahl genau ein Hinweis darauf, wieviel Luftmasse durch den Kühler bewegt wird. Damit hat man schon mal eine Kenngröße. Und dazu nimmt man, wie es der Kabelbinder vorbindlich machte, Soundfiles der Geräusche auf. Dann kann man beurteilen, ob es ein Dröhnen gibt, oder ob es im Vergleich leiser bleibt. Und natürlich kann man genauso solange herum spielen, bis alle Lüfter dieselbe Temperatursteigerung bedingen. Wie laut das dann ist, weiß man trotzdem nicht.
> 
> 
> Wie macht man sowas man sowas im industriellen Massstab? Man erhöht die Belastung. Pack das Mainbaord in den Wärmeschrank bei 80°C unter voller Belastung ohne Kühlung und warte, bis es Defekte gibt und erhöhe die Belastung um den Faktor zehn und warte wieder. Und nein, es wird dann nicht Jahre dauern, bis es ausfällt. Genauso wird jedes Bauteil in hochwertigen Massenprodukten getestet.
> ...



Im industriellen Maßstab hat man Wärmeschränke, genug Personal um dutzende Arbeitsstunden in einen einzigen Messwert zu investieren und vor allem möchte man nur eine Mindest-Haltbarkeit für gegebene Anforderungen ermitteln. Hier wurde aber für verschiedene Szenarien nach der Änderung der Haltbarkeit erfordert. Letzteres ist ein gewichtiger Unterschied, denn Mindesthaltbarkeiten kann mit entsprechenden Sicherheitsreserven leicht hochrechnen. Unterschiede zwischen Haltbarkeiten erfordern dagegen eine angemessen exakte Bestimmung des durchschnittlichen Ausfallzeitpunktes. Die üblichen Schätzwerte zur Alterung in Abhängigkeit von Temperatur und Stromstärke sind hierfür nicht genau genug – zumindest dann nicht, wenn man seine Leser gut informieren und Herstellerklagen wegen "falscher, geschäftsschädigender Aussagen" vermeiden möchte. In der Produktentwicklung, wo es "nur" um 0,1 Cent Einsparung durch Vermeidung unnötiger Sicherheitsreserven geht, mögen andere Regeln gelten.

Zu den Geräuscheinschätzungen:
Wenn Aufnahmequipment, -prozedur und -umgebung nicht alle Bedingungen erfüllen, die man auch an Lautheitsmessungen stellen würde, dann kannst du aus Samples keine Rückschlüsse über den Lärm ziehen. Man kann sehr gut die Charakteristik und damit Auffälligkeit des Geräuschs beurteilen. Aber ob das ganze laut oder leise ist hängt mehr vom Aufnahmepegel und etwaiger Nachbearbeitung ab, nicht vom aufgenommenen Produkt. Nicht umsonst sind Messmikrophone nebst Geräten bei vergleichbarer Qualität meist deutlich teurer als ihre Gegenstücke für die Musikproduktion.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



v3nom schrieb:


> dB(A): Mal ein ganz rudimentärer Versuch. iPhone 8 mit der Schall App, 40mm Abstand zum Lüfter auf der Saugseite.


Danke für deine hilfreichen Grafiken. Leider sind dB(A) Messungen sehr schwer einzuschätzen, weil das subjektive Hörempfinden oft etwas ganz anderes sagt.
Gerade die alten F12 sollen auf das Empfinden hin optimiert worden sein, weshalb die messwerte immer höher liegen sollen, als der reale Störfaktor. Soweit
das Noctua Marketing, das deckt sich aber mit meinen minimal Messungen dazu. Ich habe P12 und F12 hier und subjektives empfinden und "objektive" Messung
via Smartphone App differieren. was immer das heißt.

Ich freue mich auf folgende umfassende Testreihen und Vergleiche



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ... Im industriellen Maßstab....


Das war ein Spaaaaß, ist doch klar, dass ihr nicht mal so eben aus dem Ärmel sinnvolle und vor allem übertragbare Tests für Lebensdauerprüfungen schüttelt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



v3nom schrieb:


> Jo, ich habe Sonntag und Montag mal etwas nachgemessen. Deutlich leiser, aber halt etwas schwächer bei gleicher Drehzahl. Am Ende aber bei gleicher Lautstärke bessere Kühlleistung beim NF-A12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du noch die P12/P12 Redux für einen Vergleich bei 400-500 U/min auf einem slim Radiator?


----------



## v3nom (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke für deine hilfreichen Grafiken. Leider sind dB(A) Messungen sehr schwer einzuschätzen, weil das subjektive Hörempfinden oft etwas ganz anderes sagt.



A-bewertet soll ja das menschliche Empfinden wiederspiegeln und was anderes spuclt die App leider nicht aus. Gefühlt ist der NF-F12 aber wirklich unangenehmer und der NF-A12 eine extrem runde Sache.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Hast du noch die P12/P12 Redux für einen Vergleich bei 400-500 U/min auf einem slim Radiator?



Einen P12 habe ich, aber leider nicht drei für den Radi


----------



## v3nom (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KduJuj4a8oQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie wurde da getestet? Luftkühler?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



v3nom schrieb:


> A-bewertet soll ja das menschliche Empfinden wiederspiegeln und was anderes spuclt die App leider nicht aus. Gefühlt ist der NF-F12 aber wirklich unangenehmer und der NF-A12 eine extrem runde Sache.


dB(A) bildet das Hörvermögen mit ab, nicht aber, ob ein Geräusch störend oder nicht störend ist. Das ist ziemlich individuell, genau wie unser Hörvermögen. Zehnjährige hören anders als Zwanzigjährige und noch ganz anders höhren Sechzigjähriger. Darum sollte man immer wissen, wer denn da beurteilt. Ich z.b. höre über 7000Hz nichts mehr, dafür zwischen 100 und 3000Hz überdurchschnittlich gut. Und nun?



v3nom schrieb:


> Wie wurde da getestet? Luftkühler?


Das wirkt eher wie das erste Testvideo des neuen Praktikanten.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Messen kann man ja bekanntlich vieles 

 Die Frage ist letztlich, wie sich die erhoben Daten in der Praxis widerspiegeln. Auch die  verlässlichsten Refernzwerte unter akribisch durchkalkulierten Laborbedingungen mit  gleichbleibendem Aufbau und entsprechend teurem, kontinuierlich reklaibriertem Equipment bringen dem Nutzer nichts, wenn die Praxis schließlich ganz andere Arbeitsumgebungen fordert.
Letzteres kann man zwar exemplarisch simulieren. Allerdings legt man sich auch damit wieder auf spezifische Parameter fest, die sich nur bedingt auf andere Szenarien übertragen lassen.

Was sich in der Tabelle rein numerisch ganz oben positioniert, kann sich daheim in den eigenen vier (Gehäuse-)Wänden ganz schnell als Flopp herausstellen.
Ich erinnere allein an den anfänglichen Hype um Noiseblocker's eLoop, die sich in vielen Praxisanwendungen aufgrund ihrer konstruktionsbedingten Unannehmlichkeiten nachher doch disqualifizierten. Gerade in solchen Fällen ist es entscheidend, die _praxisbezogenen_ Stärken und Schwächen eines Produktes herauszuarbeiten und gegenüber dem Laien klar zu kommunizieren. Der theoretisch beste Lüfter kann sein Potenzial nicht entfalten, wenn ich die _Designentscheidungen des Herstellers und die damit eingegangenen Kompromisse_ nicht erkenne und respektiere. 

Und im Zweifel ist da immer noch die individuelle Psychoakustik, die ein durchrationalisiertes Wertungschema völlig auf den Kopf stellen kann.

Ein Gefühl lässt sich ja nur schwer messen. Da bleibt eigentlich nur Trial and Error im Praxisversuch oder eben die  - mal mehr, mal weniger gelungene - Annäherung per Aufnahme und optionaler numerischer Auswertung.
Wie man misst, ist da allerdings genau so schwer zu entscheiden. Mess' ich in der schallminimierten Kammer: nicht praxisnah. Mess' ich im Referenz-Gehäuse: nicht isoliert und nur bedingt übertragbar. Hinzu kommen genau so viele Variablen hinsichtlich  Equipment und dessen Ein-/ und Ausrichtung.
Ein nicht weit vom Raumpegel abweichendes Geräusch "objektiv" zu erfassen, ist mit normalsterblichen Mitteln ohnehin nicht möglich. Da scheiterts in der Regel allein am Eigenrauschen der Messkette, welches bei erforderlicher Verstärkung das einzufangende Säuseln des Luftstroms oder Brummen des Motors schnell überdeckt. Hinzu kommen dann die Probleme mit der Montage, Raumakustik und Dynamik (bei steigenden Drehzahlen) bis hin zur Inhomogenität des Frequenzgangs sowie alters- und lagerungsbedingten Klangabweichung der Hardware...
Die Messtechnik ist der reinste Moloch, da kann einfach unfassbar viel schiefgehen.

Selbst wenn hier alle Hürden überwunden werden sollten:
wer garantiert mir, dass die Wiedergabekette am anderen Ende ebenso diesen Qualitätsansprüchen entspricht und die Samples nicht doch heimlich auf Äppel-Stöpseln angehört werden? 
Und was bringt mir all der Aufwand, wenn all die bewältigte Komplexität im Nachhinen doch wieder auf eine einzige Ziffer heruntergebrochen werden soll, nur damit sie dann akribisch drei Stellen hinterm Komma dem Nebenmann gegenübergestellt werden kann?

Ich glaub, ich bin da nicht populistisch genug veranlagt, um alle Gemüter auf einen Schlag zu bedienen und keine Illusionen (vom perfekten Produkt) zu zerstören


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass man bei Geräuschmessungen mehr Infos bekommen kann als eine Angabe in dB oder Sone? Eine simple Darstellung der Spektren würde über die Art des Geräusches Auskunft geben können und die Nervigkeit könnte dann jeder selbst ablesen. Im Zweifel gäbe es auch noch andere Auswertemöglichkeiten, die sehr aussagekräftig sind. 

Lässt sich halt net so schön in längeren und kürzeren Balken darstellen. überfordert deswegen die Meisten (vermutlich auch viele Messende - ich denke die meisten Redakteure sind diesbzgl. Laien) und dürfte u.a. deswegen nicht in Frage kommen für Tests für die Allgemeinheit. 

Es ist halt einfacher gleiche Drehzahl einzustellen und mit dem Mikro nen Pegel zu messen. Aussagefähigkeit in der Praxis geht gegen Null, aber es begreift jeder --> kurzer Balken gut - langer Balken schlecht... 

Ich habe fast jeden Tag mit Akustikmessungen zu tun. Dabei wird vor allem auf Vergleichbarkeit und Praxisrelevanz geachtet. Ersteres ist im Falle der oben genannten Tests gegeben, letzteres ist es eben nicht. Solange das der Fall ist, kann man die Ergebnisse in die Tonne treten. Ich würde das hier von nem Kollegen definitiv nicht aktzeptieren und ihn nochmal messen schicken!


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Und selbst diese tollen Messungen sind fürn Po, da jeder das wohl anders empfindet. 
Aber auf irgendwas muss man sich nunmal einigen und am Ende hilft nur selber vergleichen. Ich denke man muss auch nicht bei jedem Test wieder darüber diskutieren und darstellen wie simpel die Allgemeinheit doch gestrickt ist....


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Und selbst diese tollen Messungen sind fürn Po, da jeder das wohl anders empfindet.



Ob ein Geräusch stört oder nicht, kann jemand, der sowas schonmal gemacht hat schon anhand einer vernünftig dokumentierten Messung absehen.

Abgesehen davon, könnte man auch Messfiles als mp3 zur Verfügung stellen. Das wird in anderen Zusammenhängen auch viel gemacht und funktioniert ganz gut um Geräusche als nervend oder nicht zu entlarven - das kann dann sogar der Laie. 

Wie gesagt wichtig wäre eine vernünftige Basis, die ist mit "gleicher Drehzahl" nicht gegeben, weil nicht praxisrelevant. Gleicher Durchsatz wäre ein recht simpler Ansatz, der erheblich mehr Vergleichbarkeit generiert! Dabei muss man jetzt net auf die 3. Stelle hinterm Komma dasselbe einstellen, ein pragmatischer Ansatz reicht völlig - es soll ja keine Dissertation werden.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

bei gleichem durchsatz muss man ja auch wieder db oder sone angeben und wir drehen uns dann im kreis 

Wo ich jedoch absolut recht geben ist die Sache mit gleicher Drehzahl. Das wird den unterschiedlichen Lüfterdesigns einfach nicht gerecht

Aber wie du richtig sagst, das soll keine Dissertation werden. Deshalb halte ich diese gängigen Messungen zusammen mit ein paar guten Erklärungen für ausreichend und man darf dann auch erwarten das die Leute selbst mal ihren Kopf anschalten und das gelesene einordnen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*

Man kann sich auch direkt nach der erbrachten Leistung richten und bei defninierten Datenpunkten dann die jeweilige Geräuschentwicklung als Aufnahme oder Schalldruck-/Sone-Angabe gegenüberstellen.
Ist aber natürlich alles mit deutlich mehr Aufwand verbunden, weshalb es kaum einer praktiziert 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Eine simple Darstellung der Spektren würde über  die Art des Geräusches Auskunft geben können und die Nervigkeit könnte  dann jeder selbst ablesen.


Dann erklär mal dem Leser, wie er den graphischen Ausschnitt eines Frequenzspektrums zu bewerten hat 

Für mich stellt sich da vor allem die Frage, wie man die Modulation der Geräusche darstellen möchte.
Da wirds schon wieder relativ abstrakt.

Im Endeffekt hilft nur selber hören.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Aber auf irgendwas muss man sich nunmal einigen und am Ende hilft nur  selber vergleichen. Ich denke man muss auch nicht bei jedem Test wieder  darüber diskutieren und darstellen wie simpel die Allgemeinheit doch  gestrickt ist....


Es  geht eigentlich weniger darum, dass der Leser zu einfach gestrickt sei,  sondern eher darum, dass er sich nicht die nötige Zeit nimmt oder nehmen kann, den  zuweilen ja doch recht komplexen Sachverhalt aufzuarbeiten.
Da muss der Autor entscheiden, wie er damit umgeht.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> bei gleichem durchsatz muss man ja auch wieder db oder sone angeben und wir drehen uns dann im kreis



Ja, z.B., wenn man alle anderen Darstellungsarten als zu komplex für die Allgemeinheit befindet. Wobei diese Angaben und der Vergleich dann wenigstens einen Praxisbezug hätten und nicht Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden müssen.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wo ich jedoch absolut recht geben ist die Sache mit gleicher Drehzahl. Das wird den unterschiedlichen Lüfterdesigns einfach nicht gerecht



Eben, in der Realität stellt der Nutzer doch keine Drehzahl um der Drehzahl willen ein, sondern eine ausreichende Kühlleistung, die wiederum an der Luftmenge hängt. Deswegen interessiert das doch viel mehr. Drehzahl ist bloß Mittel zum Zweck.

Was interessiert denn an einem Lüfter? Kühlleistung und Geräusch. Das muss schon berücksichtigt werden, wenn man misst und eben eine Basis dafür geschaffen werden.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Aber wie du richtig sagst, das soll keine Dissertation werden. Deshalb halte ich diese gängigen Messungen zusammen mit ein paar guten Erklärungen für ausreichend und man darf dann auch erwarten das die Leute selbst mal ihren Kopf anschalten und das gelesene einordnen



Eine Messung bei gleichem Durchsatz ist vom Aufwand her auch nicht wirklich komplexer als gleiche Drehzahl. Ausserdem wird man dadurch den besonders leisen Lüftern wesentlich besser gerecht.



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich da vor allem die Frage, wie man die Modulation der Geräusche darstellen möchte.
> Da wirds schon wieder relativ abstrakt.



Auch dafür gibts Möglichkeiten, das ist ja täglich Brot eines jeden, der sich mit Akustik bzw NVH beschäftigt. Das Problem ist eben, dass dies einen Laien einfach überfordert.



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt hilft nur selber hören.



Was ja auch kein Problem ist. MP3s an die Tests anhängen und jeder kann seinen Lieblingslüfter probehören...



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Es  geht eigentlich weniger darum, dass der Leser zu einfach gestrickt sei,  sondern eher darum, dass er sich nicht die nötige Zeit nimmt oder nehmen kann, den  zuweilen ja doch recht komplexen Sachverhalt aufzuarbeiten.



Eben, das ist das Problem. Kann man mit besagten MP3s einfach umgehen.



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Da muss der Autor entscheiden, wie er damit umgeht.



Die Frage die sich stellt. Wie tief steckt der Autor in der Materie? Würde er mit besagten Analysemethoden umgehen können und daraus eine auch dem Laien verständliche Story basteln können? Ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Messen kann man ja bekanntlich vieles
> 
> Die Frage ist letztlich, wie sich die erhoben Daten in der Praxis widerspiegeln. Auch die  verlässlichsten Refernzwerte unter akribisch durchkalkulierten Laborbedingungen mit  gleichbleibendem Aufbau und entsprechend teurem, kontinuierlich reklaibriertem Equipment bringen dem Nutzer nichts, wenn die Praxis schließlich ganz andere Arbeitsumgebungen fordert.
> Letzteres kann man zwar exemplarisch simulieren. Allerdings legt man sich auch damit wieder auf spezifische Parameter fest, die sich nur bedingt auf andere Szenarien übertragen lassen.
> ...



Die lange Kette von dir aufgelisteter Fehlerquellen kann mit angemessenem Equipment und einer ruhigen Umgebung quasi vollständig umgangen werden – mit Ausnahme des ersten Einwandes, dass eine leise Umgebung "nicht praxisnah" ist. Dazu muss ich aber ehrlich sagen: Messungen dienen dazu, Produkteigenschaften zu beschreiben. Deren Sinnhaftigkeit kann in der Auswertung diskutiert werden ("schön leise, aber in unserem Büro werden auch viel stärkere Lüfter übertönt"), aber ein guter Tester misst eben so wenig leise Lüfter in lauter Umgebung/mit unempfindlichen Messequipment, wie er keine CPUs im GPU-Limit bencht.

Gerade Lüfter sind in der Theorie eines der dankbarsten Testobjekte, weil sie nur drei relevante Parameter kennen (Druck, Durchsatz und Lautheit) von denen sich zwei sogar gut kombinieren lassen (Druck und Durchsatz als Kühlleistung auf relevanten Kühlkörpern). Alles was man braucht, ist passendes Equipment (in der Praxis zugegebenermaßen eine sehr große Hürde) und Kenntniss der Einsatzszenarien. Die Empfindlichkeit der 12-cm-Eloops gegenüber Verwirbelungen kann man zum Beispiel sehr gut unter Laborbedingungen mit Staubfiltern, Lochblechen oder anderen Hindernissen im Luftstrom dokumentieren. (Siehe zum Beispiel PCGH 12/2016)




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon, dass man bei Geräuschmessungen mehr Infos bekommen kann als eine Angabe in dB oder Sone? Eine simple Darstellung der Spektren würde über die Art des Geräusches Auskunft geben können und die Nervigkeit könnte dann jeder selbst ablesen. Im Zweifel gäbe es auch noch andere Auswertemöglichkeiten, die sehr aussagekräftig sind.
> 
> Lässt sich halt net so schön in längeren und kürzeren Balken darstellen. überfordert deswegen die Meisten (vermutlich auch viele Messende - ich denke die meisten Redakteure sind diesbzgl. Laien) und dürfte u.a. deswegen nicht in Frage kommen für Tests für die Allgemeinheit.
> 
> ...



PCGH hat eine zeitlang Geräuschspektren von Kühlern und Lüftern abgedruckt (und wenn ich ein PCMCIA-Lesegerät finde, könnte ich das erneut machen), Leser haben diese aber weitestgehend ignoriert und da die Geräuschspektren von Lüftern auch sehr ähnlich aussehen, war der objektive Mehrwert im Vergleich zu Platzverbrauch und Arbeitsaufwand gering. Pfeifende Geräusche gibt es fast nur noch in Form von PWM-Pfiepen, welches aber auch unser Messgerät nur unzureichend dokumentieren kann. Meistens nervt ein minderwertiger Lüfter mit rythmischen Geräuschen – ein Klackern ist bei gleichem Schallpegel und gleicher Frequenz viel auffälliger als ein Rauschen. Diese Mustererkennung des menschlichen Gehirns berücksichtigen aber weder Frequenzspektren noch alle mir bekannten Maßeinheiten für Geräuschentwicklung.




Narbennarr schrieb:


> bei gleichem durchsatz muss man ja auch wieder db oder sone angeben und wir drehen uns dann im kreis
> 
> Wo ich jedoch absolut recht geben ist die Sache mit gleicher Drehzahl. Das wird den unterschiedlichen Lüfterdesigns einfach nicht gerecht
> 
> Aber wie du richtig sagst, das soll keine Dissertation werden. Deshalb halte ich diese gängigen Messungen zusammen mit ein paar guten Erklärungen für ausreichend und man darf dann auch erwarten das die Leute selbst mal ihren Kopf anschalten und das gelesene einordnen



Bei "gleichem Durchsatz" kommt außerdem noch "wie gemessen?" und "bei welchem Gegendruck?" hinzu. Ein guter Messstand für Lüfterkennlinien liegt deutlich im vierstelligen, wenn man bis in die Randbereiche messen und athmosphärische Einflüsse erfassen/kompensieren möchte im gut fünfstelligen Bereich. 
Deswegen messe ich auch immer noch die Kühlleistung auf einem Beispielsystem. Es dauert zwar viel länger, auf diese Art präzise Messergebnisse zu erhalten, aber wenigstens passen die dann zu einem realen PC-Szenario und sind kein abstrakter, kaum die Realität beziehbarer Wert wie Durchsatzmessugnen mit selbst gebauten, ungeeichten Strömungskästen-Anemometer-Kombinationen.


----------



## Jolly91 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> PCGH hat eine zeitlang Geräuschspektren von Kühlern und Lüftern abgedruckt (und wenn ich ein PCMCIA-Lesegerät finde, könnte ich das erneut machen), Leser haben diese aber weitestgehend ignoriert und da die Geräuschspektren von Lüftern auch sehr ähnlich aussehen, war der objektive Mehrwert im Vergleich zu Platzverbrauch und Arbeitsaufwand gering. Pfeifende Geräusche gibt es fast nur noch in Form von PWM-Pfiepen, welches aber auch unser Messgerät nur unzureichend dokumentieren kann. Meistens nervt ein minderwertiger Lüfter mit rythmischen Geräuschen – ein Klackern ist bei gleichem Schallpegel und gleicher Frequenz viel auffälliger als ein Rauschen. Diese Mustererkennung des menschlichen Gehirns berücksichtigen aber weder Frequenzspektren noch alle mir bekannten Maßeinheiten für Geräuschentwicklung.



Und dann hast einen der teuersten und besten Noctua Lüfter hier verbaut und wunderst dich weil die Drehzahlregelung eine HDD mit 7.200U/min übertönt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch direkt nach der erbrachten Leistung richten und bei defninierten Datenpunkten dann die jeweilige Geräuschentwicklung als Aufnahme oder Schalldruck-/Sone-Angabe gegenüberstellen.


Ich empfand das bei Dir auch zuerst nervig und unübersichtlich, weil so eine einfach Zahl von 0-10 so schön einfach zu versheen ist, aber Du hast völlig Recht, deine Soundfiles sind Gold wert. Und dann ist immer die Frage, was von den Geräuschen aus dem Gehäuse kommt. Ich habe z.B. gerade meine Fractal Lüfter im R% durch 15mm flachre Prolimatech Ultra Seek ersetzt, die viel mehr Durchpusten. Mit offener Frontklappe war ich ziemlich enttäuscht, weil ich malende Geräsche hörte, dafür sind sie nach oben heraus sehr ruhig, trotz merklich mehr Luftdurchsatz. Klappe zu und Ruhe ist. Wie soll ich die Lüfter jetzt bewerten? Für den Einsatzzweck ideal, innen, für CPU-Kühler und unter Radiatoren sicherlich auch sehr gut, offen als Gehäuselüfter oben oder hinten würde ich anraten. 

Gerade Geräusche snd en sehr individuelles Problem. Z.b. nervte mich mein BeQuiet SW2 140mm PWM so sehr, dass ich ihn verschenkt habe, auch der SW3 im Netzteil hat einen hörbaren Motor. Nur zu hören, wenn es wirklich ruhig ist, aber dann nervt es.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12x25: Lüfterflaggschiff geht für 30 Euro in den Verkauf*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Eben, das ist das Problem. Kann man mit besagten MP3s einfach umgehen.


Auch ein MP3-Sample ersetzt jedoch keine sachliche Auseinandersetzung, in der man auf die möglichen Abweichungen aufgrund der variierenden Praxisbedingungen hinweist.

Ein auf 30cm in 90° zur Flussrichtung aufgenommener Lüfter in einer kleinen isolierten Box klingt beim Anhören per Kopfhörer im Grunde genommen ganz anders als das, was ich unter Realbedingungen bei mir am Desktop wahrnehme.

Nicht zu vergessen ist wie gesagt auch der Einfluss der aufgestellten Barrieren und der Montage. Schraube ich einen Lüfter an/in ein Blech, dann höre ich was völlig anderes, als wenn ich ihn im freien Raum an vier Gummibändern aufhänge.

Theorie und Praxis gehen da teilweise sehr weit auseinander.
Den Bogen für die Allgemeinheit zu schlagen, ist - wenn man ganz ehrlich ist - kaum möglich.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Messungen dienen dazu, Produkteigenschaften zu beschreiben. Deren Sinnhaftigkeit kann in der Auswertung diskutiert werden...


Ganz richtig.

Letzten Endes zählt jedoch, wie mit den Daten umgegangen wird.
Auch hier gehen Theorie und Praxis leider allzu oft auseinander 

Es gibt ja immer wieder Spezialisten, die meinen, ein Blick auf eine Leistungstabelle würde einen fundierten Testbericht ersetzen.
Gerade Neulinge klammern sich sehr gerne an die höchste Hausnummer, weil sie die sachliche Materie nicht verstehen (wollen).

Daher ist es umso wichtiger, dass die groben Leistungsdaten miteinander vergleichbar sind und wenn möglich auch Bezug zur Praxis haben. (an der Stelle keine Kritik an euch - ihr seid da vergleichsweise ja schon recht fortschrittlich aufgestellt ^^)
Der Ansatz, direkt vom Einbau im Gehäuse auszugehen, ist schon nicht verkehrt. Damit spart man sich nicht nur viel Zeit- und Kostenaufwand, sondern misst prinzipiell auch gleich dort, wo der Lüfter nachher eingesetzt wird.

Speziell in Bezug auf die Messungen des Fördervolumens habe ich jedoch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Rangliste der Testkandidaten manchmal sofort in Bewegung begibt, sobald sich auch nur ein einziger Parameter in der Konstellation verändert. Das Muster einer diffusen Strömung, die auch individuell vom Lüfterdesign abhängt, kann beim Wechsel des Formwiderstandes inform eines Kühlers oder Gitters teils massiv variieren. Vom Montageabstand mal ganz zu schweigen. Daher ist es speziell beim Einsatz solcher Messinstrumente (hier: Anemometern) auch unabdingbar,  eine Beruhigungsstrecke mit hinzuzunehmen und die Strömung am Ende gleichgerichtet einzufangen. Ob man sich durch solche  "Abstraktionen" der Praxis nun weiter nähert oder gar von dieser entfernt,  ist manchmal gar nicht so leicht zu beantworten.
Auch die Sensorik eines Mainboards bis hin zum Messelement einer externen Lüftersteuerung bringen eine Menge Fallstricke mit sich. Hinu kommt das träge Ansprechverhalten eines individuell gearteten Kühlkörpers (Breite, Höhe, Tiefe(!), Abstand und Winkelung der Lamellen, Führungselemente, Oberflächenbeschafftenheit,...), welcher eine zentrale Stellung in der Messkette einnimmt.

Wie man es nun dreht und wendet.
In jedem Fall sind eine Menge Variablen im Spiel, die sich nur schwer zusammenraffen und in ein allgemeingültiges Urteil umformen lassen.
 Durch die Bank einheitliche und faire Bedingungen zu schaffen, ist da eigentlich kaum möglich. Die einzige Option wäre, gleich mehrere Systeme zu testen, um die Bandbreite der möglichen Praxisbedingungen abzudecken und die Stärken und Schwächen gezielter herausarbeiten zu können. Dies ist wie zu erwarten jedoch wieder mit erheblichem Mehraufwand verbunden und rechtfertigt dann irgendwo auch nicht mehr den eigentlichen Zweck der Sache.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich empfand das bei Dir auch zuerst  nervig und unübersichtlich, weil so eine einfach Zahl von 0-10 so schön  einfach zu versheen ist, aber Du hast völlig Recht, deine Soundfiles  sind Gold wert.


Es ist wie gesagt mal ein anderer Ansatz.
Die Resonanzen waren bisher weitestgehend positiv. Angesichts all der Dinge, die schiefgehen könnten, sollte man aber auch hier skeptisch bleiben und die Ergebnisse lediglich als Orientierung für die Praxis nehmen.

Wichtig ist, wie sich die Lüfter ganzheitlich gesehen schlagen. Mit einiger Beobachtung in den Foren (variable Praxisbedingungen), dem Studieren der unterschiedlichsten Testberichte (variable Messeinrichtungen) und nicht zuletzt dem eigenen Praxistest (das eigene Hören) zeichnet sich irgendwann ein Bild, was ein Produkt zu leisten vermag und was nicht.
Das ist ja genau das, was wir hier machen: Wissen und Erfahrung sammeln, und diese dann weitergeben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gerade Geräusche sind ein sehr individuelles Problem. Z.b. nervte mich  mein BeQuiet SW2 140mm PWM so sehr, dass ich ihn verschenkt habe, auch  der SW3 im Netzteil hat einen hörbaren Motor. Nur zu hören, wenn es  wirklich ruhig ist, aber dann nervt es.


Was auch wieder zeigt, wie individuell bis hin zu emotional sich das Thema entfalten kann.

Da ist es doch die Frage, ob ein Testbericht allein all das überhaupt abbilden kann


----------

